# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Aντιτορπιλικά κλάσης "Charles F.Adams"

## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Θα ήταν ιεροσυλία να χρησιμοποιώ τόσο καιρό το όνομά του και να μην ανοίξω ένα θέμα γι’ αυτόν και τα τέσσερα αδέλφια του. Αντιτορπιλικό Νέαρχος λοιπόν… Α/Τ τύπου Adams. Τα Adams ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα το 1993. Πλοία ναυπηγημένα στη δεκαετία από το 1960 έως το 1964, με σημαντικό τους πλεονέκτημα τα βλήματα Standard τα οποία είχαν βεληνεκές περίπου 40 χλμ., τα δυο πεντάρια πυροβόλα τους και τα βλήματα Harpoon.
Ο *Νέαρχος* καθελκύστηκε στις 26/12/63. Το όνομά του ήταν Waddel και είχε το διακριτικό DDG-24. Η Waddel λοιπόν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα 30 Νοεμβρίου 1992 και πήρε το διακρτιτικό D-219. Τα άλλα τέσσερα αδελφάκια του (της), ήταν ο Κίμωνας D-218 (στις Η.Π.Α. DDG-18 Semmes), ο Φορμίωνας D-220 (στις Η.Π.Α. DDG-16 Strauss), ο Θεμιστοκλής D-218 (στις Η.Π.Α. DDG-15 Berkley)
και το αβάπτιστο στην Ελλάδα DDG-23 Richard E Byrd, το οποίο πήγε στο ναύσταθμο της Κρήτης για να εξυπηρετήσει τα άλλα τέσσερα σε ανταλλακτικά κ.τ.λ.
Τα πλοία πήραν το όνομά τους (Adams) από το πρώτο στη σειρά που ονομαζόταν Charles F. Adams.
H *Waddel* λοιπόν είχε μία ιδιομορφία σε σχέση με τα αδέλφια της. Είχε δύο άγκυρες μπροστά όπως όλα τα πλοία αλλά όχι αντικρυστά… Η μία ήταν δεξιά και η άλλη ακριβώς στη μέση της πλώρης. Λεγόταν στο πλοίο ότι όταν η Waddel είχε το ατύχημα με το BRINKLEY BASS το 1966, καταστράφηκε εντελώς η πλώρη με αποτέλεσμα να «ραφτεί» νέα πλώρη στο καράβι γι’ αυτό και το διαφορετικό…
Μία άλλη φήμη που ακουγόταν στο Νέαρχο για την εποχή που ήταν Waddel ήταν πως πάνω στο πλοίο είχαν γίνει εκτελέσεις βιετκόνγκ. Αλλά αυτά ανήκουν στη σφαίρα του μύθου…
Το πλοίο όταν υπηρέτησα εγώ είχε μέγιστη ταχύτητα 30 κόμβους την οποία ωστόσο δύσκολα έπιανε. Όταν ωστόσο συνέβαινε αυτό ήταν καταπληκτικό για τόσο μεγάλο και βαρύ πλοίο το πόσο σήκωνε την πλώρη και πόσο βύθιζε την πρύμνη.
Καλύτερη εμπειρία η STANAVFORMED που πέρασα μέσα στο πλοίο φθινόπωρο του 1997 πλέοντας στην Αδριατική με γεμάτο 9άρι και το πλοίο να γυρίζει μία από τη μία και μία από την άλλη. Κάποιοι από τους μόνιμους θυμήθηκαν τότε την πρώτη διεθνή άσκηση του Νεάρχου κάπου στον Ατλαντικό (Γαλλία) όταν πρωτοήρθε στην Ελλάδα που είχαν βρει θάλασσα 12 μποφώρ. Το καράβι λέγανε πλάγιαζε τόσο που ο ιστός σχεδόν ακουμπούσε στη θάλασσα!
Μαύρη στιγμή στην ελληνική του ιστορία ήταν ο θάνατος του Κ/στή Ρούσση και ο τραυματισμός των Ακ/στών Βυθούλκα και Σταυράκη.
Να και μερικές διευθύνσεις για να βρείτε στοιχεία:
http://www.usswaddell.com/nearchos/nearchos.htm
http://www.navysite.de/dd/ddg24.htm
http://www.usswaddell.com/nearchos/sinkex/nearchossinkex.htm
http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/upload/At%20Nearxos.jpg
Αυτά για αρχή… Όποιος φίλος μπορεί ας ανεβάσει υλικό…

----------


## Joyrider

Είχα την τύχη και την τιμή να είμαι στο πλήρωμα παραλαβής του Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ ως μηχανικός στο πλωριό λεβητοστάσιο στο San Diego το 1991.Πραγματικά στεναχωρέθηκα για τη τύχη των όμορφων αυτών σκαριών, είχαμε ρίξει πολύ δουλειά στο πλοίο, πριν το παραλάβουμε ως USS Wadell μόλις είχε επιστρέψει από εξάμηνο ταξίδι ως πλοίο αποτροπής του εμπορίου ναρκωτικών στα νερά της Κολομβίας και δεν ήταν και στην καλύτερη κατάσταση.
Εύχομαι στον υπόλογό μου Αρχικελευστή (τότε) Γ.Λύκο και στον βοηθό του Επικελευστή (τότε) Βουνό καλές θάλασσες αν υπηρετούν ακόμα.Τον Α' και Β' μηχανικό ούτε που τους θυμάμαι καν, θυμάμαι όμως κάποιον ανθυποπλοίαρχο (τότε) μηχανικό τον Παμπλένη, ενώ ο ύπαρχος Παληάτσος δεν μου είχε αφήσει και τις καλύτερες των εντυπώσεων για να μη χαρακτηρίσω αλλιώς, ο κυβερνήτης αντιπλοίαρχος τότε Καρλής μου έδινε την εντύπωση πολύ καλού αξιωματικού.
Κάπου έχω φυλάξει το φυλλάδιο που είχε εκδόσει τότε το ΠΝ για την τελετή παράδοσης παραλαβής στο S.Diego, θα το σκανάρω να το παραθέσω.

----------


## Joyrider

> ...τότε την πρώτη διεθνή άσκηση του Νεάρχου κάπου στον Ατλαντικό (Γαλλία) όταν πρωτοήρθε στην Ελλάδα που είχαν βρει θάλασσα 12 μποφώρ. Το καράβι λέγανε πλάγιαζε τόσο που ο ιστός σχεδόν ακουμπούσε στη θάλασσα!


 
Φίλε μου δεν ήταν ακριβώς άσκηση, αλλά εθιμοτυπική αποστολή του Νέαρχου ως πλοίου του Ελληνικού Πολεμικού Ναυτικού στους εορτασμούς για τα 50 χρόνια της Μάχης του Ατλαντικού.Το λιμάνι που φιλοξενούσε τους εορτασμούς ήταν το Λίβερπουλ τότε τον Μάϊο του 1992.Στο ταξίδι λοιπόν από το Γιβραλτάρ μέχρι τις δυτικές ακτές της Αγγλίας ήταν εφιαλτικό, τέτοιο καιρό δεν έχω ξαναδεί, πραγματικά νόμιζες ότι το πλοίο θα σπάσει.Επί 20 ώρες είμασταν όλοι σε επιφυλακή καμμία βάρδια δεν άλλαξε απ' όσο θυμάμαι.Θυμάμαι επίσης τη φασαρία που είχε γίνει στην επιστροφή από τον Αρχιεπιστολέα γιατί τέθηκε το πλοίο και το προσωπικό σε τέτοιο κίνδυνο ενώ δεν υπήρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος.Το ταξίδι εκείνο ήταν η αρχή για να αλλάξει σχεδόν όλη η διοίκηση του Νέαρχου.



Αναμνήσεις που τόσα χρόνια τις έχω θάψει στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου και δεν θέλω καν να τις ανακαλώ...

----------


## mastrokostas

> ο κυβερνήτης αντιπλοίαρχος τότε Καρλής μου έδινε την εντύπωση πολύ καλού αξιωματικού.


Τον Καρλη τον είχα ύπαρχο στο 214 Α/Τ Σαχτούρης το 1981 .
Καλός αξιωματικός !

----------


## mastrokostas

> Κάποιοι από τους μόνιμους θυμήθηκαν τότε την πρώτη διεθνή άσκηση του Νεάρχου κάπου στον Ατλαντικό (Γαλλία) όταν πρωτοήρθε στην Ελλάδα που είχαν βρει θάλασσα 12 μποφώρ. Το καράβι λέγανε πλάγιαζε τόσο που ο ιστός σχεδόν ακουμπούσε στη θάλασσα!


Υπερβολές !!Αν είχε πάρει τέτοια κλήση ,θα είχανε βουλιάξει από τα κακά που θα τους είχαν φύγει !




> Φίλε μου δεν ήταν ακριβώς άσκηση, αλλά εθιμοτυπική αποστολή του Νέαρχου ως πλοίου του Ελληνικού Πολεμικού Ναυτικού στους εορτασμούς για τα 50 χρόνια της Μάχης του Ατλαντικού.Το λιμάνι που φιλοξενούσε τους εορτασμούς ήταν το Λίβερπουλ τότε τον Μάϊο του 1992.Στο ταξίδι λοιπόν από το Γιβραλτάρ μέχρι τις δυτικές ακτές της Αγγλίας ήταν εφιαλτικό, τέτοιο καιρό δεν έχω ξαναδεί, πραγματικά νόμιζες ότι το πλοίο θα σπάσει.


Είναι αλήθεια όμως όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί εδώ σε μια τέτοια ρότα ,αν έχει και καιρό ,τα πράγματα είναι πολύ ζόρικα ! Ιδίως στον Μπέη .......ο Θεος να σε φυλαει !

----------


## sv1xv

> Υπερβολές !!Αν είχε πάρει τέτοια κλήση ,θα είχανε βουλιάξει από τα κακά που θα τους είχαν φύγει !


Ίσως στην περίπτωση αυτή να είναι υπερβολή, ομως αναφέρεται περιστατικό τον Δεκέμβριο 1944 κοντά στις Φιλιππίνες, όπου τρία αντιτορπιλικά (USS Spence, USS Hull, and USS Monaghan) βυθίστηκαν σε τυφώνα κατά τον τρόπο αυτό, δηλαδή διατοίχειση που προκάλεσε μεγάλη ειρροή νερού στις καπνοδόχους. Ελαχιστοι επέζησαν από τα πληρώματα.

----------


## Joyrider

> Τον Καρλη τον είχα ύπαρχο στο 214 Α/Τ Σαχτούρης το 1981 .
> Καλός αξιωματικός !


 
Τώρα είναι σε αποστρατεία.Τον είχα δεί σε συνεντευξη στα γεγονότα στην Αλβανία που ήταν με το βαθμό του Πλοιάρχου αρχηγός της μοίρας που εκκένωνε τη χώρα από τους ξένους πολίτες.Επιχειρησιακά άριστος αξιωματικός, τώρα τι έλεγε από ναυτοσύνη θα σε γελάσω δεν έχω άποψη, άλλωστε μηχανικός ήμουν...

----------


## Joyrider

> Υπερβολές !!Αν είχε πάρει τέτοια κλήση ,θα είχανε βουλιάξει από τα κακά που θα τους είχαν φύγει !
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι αλήθεια όμως όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί εδώ σε μια τέτοια ρότα ,αν έχει και καιρό ,τα πράγματα είναι πολύ ζόρικα ! Ιδίως στον Μπέη .......ο Θεος να σε φυλαει !


 

Φίλε μου δεν είμαι ναυτικός, άσχετα αν έχω τελειώσει κι εγώ ένα ΔΛΕΝ και κάποια ΑΕΝ, ταξίδεψα πολύ λίγο, δεν μου άρεσε η όλη φάση και τα παράτησα, οπότε δεν έχω άποψη για μεγάλα ταξίδια ούτε και έχω κινδυνεύσει ποτέ μου όπως άλλοι συμφορουμίτες που προφανώς είναι το επάγγελμά τους, που σέβομαι και τιμώ, άλλωστε θαλασοδαρμένα λεφτά με ανέστησαν κι εμένα...Θεωρώ ότι η Θάλασσα και ο κίνδυνος είναι ίδια για όλους είτε στο Πολεμικό, είτε στο Εμπορικό Ναυτικό...

Θα χαρώ να πιούμε μιά μπυρίτσα στη συνάντηση !!

----------


## Joyrider

> Ίσως στην περίπτωση αυτή να είναι υπερβολή, ομως αναφέρεται περιστατικό τον Δεκέμβριο 1944 κοντά στις Φιλιππίνες, όπου τρία αντιτορπιλικά (USS Spence, USS Hull, and USS Monaghan) βυθίστηκαν σε τυφώνα κατά τον τρόπο αυτό, δηλαδή διατοίχειση που προκάλεσε μεγάλη ειρροή νερού στις καπνοδόχους. Ελαχιστοι επέζησαν από τα πληρώματα.


 

Οντως έτσι έγινε !! Το Spence ήταν κλάσης Φλέτσερ σαν τα δικά μας, ενώ τα άλλα δύο κλάσης Φάραγκουτ.Είχε κλίση 72 μοιρών !!!!! 

On 17 December, _Spence_ prepared to refuel and pumped out all of the salt water ballast from her tanks; but rough seas caused the fueling operation to be cancelled. The next day, the weather worsened and the storm turned into a major typhoon. As the ships wallowed in canyon-like troughs of brine, _Spence's_ electrical equipment got wet from great quantities of sea water taken on board. After a 72 degree roll to port, all of the lights went out and the pumps stopped. The rudder jammed; and, after a deep roll to port about 1100, _Spence_ capsized and sank. Only 24 of her complement survived. One of the 24 survivors was David Moore, an African American who floated at sea for two days and also was responsible for saving the lives of two other men. _Hull_ (DD-350) and _Monaghan_ (DD-354) were also sunk in the typhoon. _Spence_ was struck from the Navy list on 19 January 1945.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Spence_(DD-512)

----------


## mastrokostas

> On 17 December, _Spence_ *prepared to refuel and pumped out all of the salt water ballast from her tanks*; *but rough seas caused the fueling operation to be cancelled.* The next day, the weather worsened and the storm turned into a major typhoon. As the ships wallowed in canyon-like troughs of brine, _Spence's_ electrical equipment got wet from great quantities of sea water taken on board. . _Spence_ was struck from the Navy list on 19 January 1945.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Spence_(DD-512)


 
Εδώ αναφέρετε κάτι πολύ σημαντικό !!!!

----------


## Joyrider

Σαβούρωμα, ξεσαβούρωμα...δεν ξέρουμε όμως τι έγινε μέχρι την επόμενη μέρα.Στα άλλα δύο πλοία δεν πρόσεξα αν αναφέρεται κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν προλάβανε να σβουρώσουνε (να ερματίσουνε μια που είμαστε στην ενότητα του ΠΝ ας χρησιποιούμε την ορολογία του) μια και αφου δεν μπόρεσαν να πάρουν πετρέλαια από τα θωρηκτά περίμεναν να πάρουν πετρέλαιο από τα πετρελαιοφόρα που ακολουθούσαν και έτσι τους προλαβε ο τυφώνας.
Λεπτομέρειες εδώ http://www.history.navy.mil/faqs/faq102-4b.htm
κι εδώ http://www.history.navy.mil/faqs/faq102-4f.htm.

Ενδεικτικό είναι ότι την διάσωση των επιζώντων την έκανε ένα μικρό αντιτορπιλικό συνοδείας λίγο μεγαλύτερο από τα δικά μας "θηρία" που απλώς του ξήλωσε τσιμινιέρα και άλπμουρο (καπνοδόχο και ιστό καλύτερα) συνέχισε.
Και τα αντιτορπιλικά είχαν το μισό σχεδόν εκτόπισμα του Νέαρχου.
Οπότε μάλλον υπερβολές λέγανε οι μονιμάδες.

Εδώ http://www.navsource.org/archives/05/01024.htm μπορούμε να δούμε φωτογραφίες από την βύθηση του Α/Τ Νέρχος από βολές πυραύλων (εξοσέτ αν δεν κάνω λάθος) όπως και ένα βίντεο εδώ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV8sI6BRF_o.
Επίσης μπορέιτε να δείτε σκήνές από ασκήσεις με το αντιτορπιλικό εδώhttp://www.hellenicnavy.gr/multimedia_videos_el.asp
05012446.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Μαχαιριά στη καρδιά η φωτογραφία και τα βίντεο ρε φίλε  :Sad:

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

> θυμάμαι όμως κάποιον ανθυποπλοίαρχο (τότε) μηχανικό τον Παμπλένη, ενώ ο ύπαρχος Παληάτσος δεν μου είχε αφήσει και τις καλύτερες των εντυπώσεων για να μη χαρακτηρίσω αλλιώς, ο κυβερνήτης αντιπλοίαρχος τότε Καρλής μου έδινε την εντύπωση πολύ καλού αξιωματικού.


Ο Παμπλένης επέστρεψε για λίγο στο Νέαρχο σαν Α' Μηχανικός (κάνα μήνα) τέλη του "97. Επειδή ήμουν στην Επιμελητεία τον είχα γνωρίσει... Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι τον συμπάθησα. Ωστόσο τα παιδιά από τη μηχανή τον θεωρούσαν αυστηρό αλλά δίκαιο.
Ο Καρλής άφησε πράγματι καλό όνομα και νομίζω ότι -από όσα άκουγα από τους μόνιμους- ήταν ο καλύτερος κυβερνήτης που πέρασε από το Νέαρχο.




> Υπερβολές !!Αν είχε πάρει τέτοια κλήση ,θα είχανε βουλιάξει από τα κακά που θα τους είχαν φύγει !
> 
> Είναι αλήθεια όμως όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί εδώ σε μια τέτοια ρότα ,αν έχει και καιρό ,τα πράγματα είναι πολύ ζόρικα ! Ιδίως στον Μπέη .......ο Θεος να σε φυλαει !


Δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες, ξέρω όμως ότι είναι όπως τα περιγράφει ο Joyrider (ο οποίος προφανώς τα έζησε). Κάποιοι λέγανε ότι είχαν δει τότε το Χάρο με τα μάτια τους...

Αν κάποιος έχει φωτο από το Νέαρχο στα καλά του, ας βάλει καμία ρε παιδιά... Να θυμηθούμε τα νιάτα μας...

----------


## Natsios

Πράγματι μαχαιριά η φωτογραφία σου Παναγιώτη με τον Νεαρχο να φλέγεται. Ως τηλεγραφητής (η ειδικότητά μου οταν υπηρετούσα) τα Α/Τ τα επισκεπτόμουν καθημερινά, 'οποιο βρισκόταν στην Π-9 στην Σαλαμίνα, για να πάρω τα σήματα του πλοίου μας. Κάνανε Κ-11 (ετσι λεγόταν αν θυμαμε καλά) κρατούσαν δηλαδή 24ωρη βάρδεια ασυρμάτου και ήταν το κέντρο  επικοινωνίας των πλοίων στην Π-9 και τριγυρω. Καναμε πλακίτσα με τα παιδιά εκεί όπως και με τις φρεγάτες, κυρίως οι τύπου Knox (Φ/Γ ΘΡΑΚΗ και Φ/Γ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ) ήταν εκεί. Το Θράκη το βουλίαξανε και αυτό σε άσκηση τορπιλισμού. Είχα δει εικόνες στη τηλεοραση και μου κόπηκαν τα πόδια. Είναι πολύ στενάχωρο να βλέπεις να καταστρέφονται έτσι πλοία/μερη κτλ στα οποία έχεις έντονες εικονες, αναμνήσεις και εμπειρίες.

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

> Είναι πολύ στενάχωρο να βλέπεις να καταστρέφονται έτσι πλοία/μερη κτλ στα οποία έχεις έντονες εικονες, αναμνήσεις και εμπειρίες.


Έτσι είναι φίλε μου όπως τα λες... Κάποια στιγμή βρήκα το video που δείχνει το Νέαρχο να βάλλεται και αισθανόμουν σαν να χτυπάνε το σπίτι μου (ήταν το τριτο link που έβαλα όταν άνοιξα το θέμα, αλλά φαίνεται πως "βούλιαξε" και η σελίδα). Κάθε ένας από τους "κατοίκους" των πλοίων έχει ζήσει πάνω σ' αυτά τα σκαριά. Έχει περπατήσει στους διαδρόμους τους, έχει φάει στις τραπεζαρίες τους, έχει κοιμηθεί στα υποφράγματά τους... Και κάποια μέρα μία διαταγή, ένα παράγγελμα, αρκεί για να χαθεί για πάντα ένα κομμάτι από τη ζωή κάθε ανθρώπου που υπηρέτησε το Π.Ν. από μέσα και όχι από ένα γραφείο ή μια σκοπιά έξω... Είτε το πλοίο γίνει στόχος, είτε πάει για σκραπ, μία διαταγή αρκεί... :Sad:

----------


## τοξοτης

Από το αρχείο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού αφιερωμένη στους φιλους που υπηρέτησαν στο Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ και στεναχωρήθηκαν απο μιά φωτογραφία και ένα video.

http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/images/ol...s1_D219_hi.jpg



http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/nearxos92_03.asp


*Αντιτορπιλικά*

*Νέαρχος D-219(1992-2003)*



Πρώην USS WADDEL DDG24

ΑΝΤΙΤΟΡΠΙΛΙΚΟ Κ/Β τύπου Charles F. Adams  


*Διαστάσεις:*134 / 14,3 / 6,1 μέτρα
*Εκτόπισμα:*3.370 τόν.
*Πρόωση:*Ατμοστρόβιλοι 70.000 hp, 2 έλικες *Ταχύτητα:*30 κόμβοι 
*Οπλισμός:*Κ/Β Ε/Ε Harpoon, Κ/Β Ε/Α SM Mk 1, 2 πυροβόλα 5 ιντσών/34, εκτοξευτής Τ/Λ ASROC, 2 τριπλοί Τ/Λ Mk 32, εκτοξευτής ΗΝ αντιμέτρων και συσκευή αντιμέτρών Τ/Λ τύπου Fanfare. Διαθέτει επίσης ανάλογο ΗΝ εξοπλισμό και συσκευές Ρ/Ε 


*Πλήρωμα:*
340 

Ναυπηγήθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Todd Shipyards Inc και καθελκύσθηκε στις 26 Δεκεμβρίου 1963. Η ύψωση της Ελληνικής Σημαίας έγινε στο San Diego της California με πρώτο κυβερνήτη τον Ανπχο Κ. Καρλή. Κατέπλευσςε στην Ελλάδα στις 30 Νοεμβρίου 1992. Παροπλίσθηκε στις 3 Ιουνίου του 2003.

----------


## τοξοτης

Για την Ιστορία να σημειώσουμε ότι στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό προυπήρξε και το παρακάτω Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ στοιχεία του οποίου παραθέτω απο το αρχείο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού

http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/nearxos80_82.asp

*Αντιτορπιλικά τύπου "FLETCHER"

ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ D-65 (1980-1982)*


Πρώην USS BROWN DD 546
ΑΝΤΙΤΟΡΠΙΛΙΚΟ ΣΤΟΛΟΥ τύπου Fletcher 

*Διαστάσεις:*114,6 / 12 / 5,5 μέτρα
*Εκτόπισμα:*2.100 / 3.050 τόν. 
*Πρόωση:*60.000 shp *Ταχύτητα:*35 κόμβοι
*Οπλισμός:*4 πυροβόλα 5 ιντσών/38, 3 δίδυμα πυροβόλα 3 ιντσών/50 RF, πενταπλός Τ/Σ Α/Υ,Hedgehog, βόμβες βάθους 




Παραχωρήθηκε  στο Ελληνικό Ναυτικό στο πλαίσιο της Γερμανικής στρατιωτικής βοήθειας. Κατέπλευσε στο Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνος  με γερμανικό πλήρωμα στις 10 Οκτωβρίου 1980 και Κυβερνήτη τον Διοικητή της  Μοίρας Fetcher Πχο D. Klages. Παραδόθηκε στο Ελληνικό Ναυτικό στις 15 Οκτωβρίου 1980και υψώθηκε η Ελληνική Σημαία με προσωρινό Κυβερνήτη τον Πχο Π. Σωτηριάδη. Ενεργοποιήθηκε από την 1ην Ιανουαρίου 1981 και εντάχθηκε στην δύναμη του Στόλου. Έμεινε ενεργό μέχρι την 1ην Σεπτεμβρίου 1982, οπότε παροπλίσθηκε.

----------


## τοξοτης

Αντε , πάρτε και άλλη μία για να φύγη εντελώς η σταναχώρια.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...%20219-01.html

----------


## Joyrider

Οι φωτογραφίες που έβαλε ο φίλος Τοξότης είναι από τον πρώτο κατάπλου του Νέαρχου το 1991 στο Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας.Η δεύτερη από τους εορτασμούς στο Λίβερπουλ για τη Μάχη του Ατλαντικού το 1992, διακρίνεται δεξιά λίγο το επίστεγο του τουρκικού αντιτορπιλλικού Harriedin Barbarossa τύπου Allen Sumner.Τότε οι τούρκοι είχαν έρθει ως προσκεκλημένα μέλη του ΝΑΤΟ, αφού στον Β' Π.Π. δεν έλαβαν μέρος ποτέ !

----------


## Express Pigasos

πολλες φωτογραφιες του εχει ο ναυαρχος πρωην κυβερνητης του στη σελιδα του.

----------


## Express Pigasos

επισης τρομαζω και μονο στην ιδεα οτι σε λιγα χρονια για βυθιση απο βολες θα πανε οι κορτναερ....βαπορες...

----------


## Joyrider

> πολλες φωτογραφιες του εχει ο ναυαρχος πρωην κυβερνητης του στη σελιδα του.


 
Ποιος βρε φίλε ; Βάλε κανένα λινκ !

----------


## Express Pigasos

πρεπει να ρωτησω τον γνωστο μου που τον εχει ωσ φιλο στο facebook.αλλα αν δεν κανω λαθος πρεπει να υπαρχει σε ενα γκρουπ εκει. σαν τιτλο πρεπει να ειχε φωτογραφικο αφιερωμα πολεμικο ναυτικο..καπως ετσι..

----------


## Joyrider

Βρήκα το λινκ στο Facebook όπου συνάντησα μερικούς από τις παλιοσειρές μου, άλλοι βγήκαν στη σύνταξη, άλλοι υπηρετούν ακόμα σε άλλες μονάδες του ΠΝ.Οι αναμνήσεις ξαναγύρισαν ! Αλλες ευχάριστες άλλες όχι...


Μια φωτογραφία του καθρέφτη ενός από τους τέσσερεις λέβητες του πλοίου.Θυμάμαι ότι δούλευαν μόνο με υπέρθερμο ατμό στα 1200 psi.Τους καυστήρες τους καθαρίζαμε κάθε τρείς ημέρες αφού έκαιγε ντήζελ και όχι μαζούτ, ενώ το κάθε λεβητοστάσιο είχε τρείς τροφοδοτικές αντλίες (feed pumps) με στροβίλους και κατάθλιψη στα 1375 psi.

----------


## dytis

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/USS...4/165620442287

----------


## Joyrider

> http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/USS...4/165620442287


 

Φίλε μου αυτό είναι το αμερικάνικο λινκ του πλοίου ως USS WADELL.To link του Νέαρχου είναι το παρακάτω...

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=13089320855

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για τα links...

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού δεν υπήρχε σαν θέμα το Α/Τ Θεμιστοκλής στην ένδοξη καριέρα του στο Π.Ν, το άνοιξα με μία φωτο απο το τέλος του. Αγέροχο μέχρι το τέλος του περίμενε να έρθει η ώρα του. Ελπίζω τώρα όσοι φίλοι έχουν φωτο απ' αυτό να τις ανεβάσουν.
Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο Selim San ου μου την έστειλε. 
Χαρισμένη στο φίλο Ellinis και τον ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια του, σε όλους τους φίλους αυτών των πλοίων και σε όσους το υπηρέτησαν.

THEMISTOCLES.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αφού δεν υπήρχε σαν θέμα το Α/Τ Θεμιστοκλής στην ένδοξη καριέρα του στο Π.Ν, το άνοιξα με μία φωτο απο το τέλος του. Αγέροχο μέχρι το τέλος του περίμενε να έρθει η ώρα του. Ελπίζω τώρα όσοι φίλοι έχουν φωτο απ' αυτό να τις ανεβάσουν.
> Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο Selim San ου μου την έστειλε. 
> Χαρισμένη στο φίλο Ellinis και τον ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια του, σε όλους τους φίλους αυτών των πλοίων και σε όσους το υπηρέτησαν.
> 
> THEMISTOCLES.jpg


ΘΑΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΛΩΡΗ "ΞΟΥΡΑΦΙ".ΤΑ ΑDAMS HTAN ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΚΟΡΥΦΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΛΑΣΙΚΟΥ Α/Τ! ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΩΤΟ; ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΗΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΡΑΠ ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟ 2004.

----------


## pantelis2009

> ΘΑΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΛΩΡΗ "ΞΟΥΡΑΦΙ".ΤΑ ΑDAMS HTAN ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΚΟΡΥΦΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΛΑΣΙΚΟΥ Α/Τ! ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΩΤΟ; ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΗΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΡΑΠ ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟ 2004.


Δυστυχώς έσβησα το e-mail του που έγραφε, αλλά απ' ότι θυμάμαι κάπου εκεί έγραφε :Wink: .

----------


## sv1xv

Αυτό είναι το *τρίτο* "Θεμιστοκλής", δεδομένου ότι υπήρχε και ένα ακόμα (το πρώην HMS Bramham) που παρέλαβε το Β.Ν. στη Μέση Ανατολή το 1942 και το διατήρησε μέχρι το 1959. Χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε και το ομώνυμο ιστιοφόρο της Ελληνικής Επανάστασης.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά το είχα δει στη Σούδα τον Οκτώβριο του 2003. Πρέπει να είναι χρονολογικά εκεί γύρω.

----------


## Ellinis

¶λλη μια φωτο του Νέαρχος με εμφανή τα αποτελέσματα των βολών που δέχτηκε

d219sinkex011.JPG
πηγή

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Μαχαιριά στην καρδιά φίλε Ellinis η φωτο σου...
Αν και έχουν περάσει τόσα χρόνια από τη θητεία μου στον Νέαρχο, ποτέ δε θα τον ξεχάσω. Και για τα καλά του και για τα κακά του...
Σ' ευχαριστώ για τη συμβολή σου!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ¶λλη μια φωτο του Νέαρχος με εμφανή τα αποτελέσματα των βολών που δέχτηκε
> 
> d219sinkex011.JPG
> πηγή


 Οι άγκυρες του ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ ήταν σε διαφορετική θέση από τα άλλα ADAMS λόγω του σόναρ που σε αυτό ήταν κατάπλωρα. Εντύπωση μου κάνει που έχουν παραλείψει να σβήσουν το νούμερο κάτι  που συνηθίζεται όταν τα πλοία πάνε γιά στόχος ή σκραπ.
Τα ADAMS με τις υπέροχες καραβίσιες γραμμές ήταν τα τελευταία αμερικάνικα κλασικά Α/Τ.

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

> Οι άγκυρες του ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ ήταν σε διαφορετική θέση από τα άλλα ADAMS λόγω του σόναρ που σε αυτό ήταν κατάπλωρα.


Απ' όσα γνωρίζω -είτε από παλαιότερη αναζήτησή μου εντός διαδικτύου, είτε από την μικρή εμπειρία μου στο πλοίο- η διαφορετικότητα της πλώρης του έρχεται από την εποχή που ήταν Waddel. Οι εκδοχές είναι δύο: Είτε μετά τη σύγκρουση που είχε με το Brinkley Bass το Φεβρουάριο του 1966, σύγκρουση που οδήγησε τη Waddel σε ναυπηγείο των Φιλιππίνων (και θεωρείται η πιθανότερη εκδοχή για μένα...), είτε μετά τη ριζική επισκευή που δέχτηκε το πλοίο το 1967 και που κράτησε πάνω από 6 μήνες. Όποια εκδοχή και αν είναι η σωστή, το βέβαιο είναι ότι η πλώρη του πλοίου δεν ήταν η αρχική του και ότι αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που τελικά... μεγάλωσε και έγινε 137,5 μέτρα από 136 που ήταν αρχικά.
Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω, ας μας διαφωτίσει...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Επειδή ανατρέχω κ εκτός διαδικτύου,σε έγκυρες εκδόσεις όπως "Τhe ships & aircraft of the U.S. Fleet" (U.S. Naval Institute,1985) κ Jane's διαφόρων ετών αναφέρεται ότι τα 5 τελευταία της κλάσης (DDG20-DDG24),τα 3 αυστραλιανά "Perth" κ τα 3 γερμανικά "Lutjens" είχαν εξ αρχής αυτή τη βελτιωμένη πλώρη λόγω του σόναρ σε στυλ βολβού ενώ τα υπόλοιπα είχαν ανασυρόμενο σόναρ κάτω από την καρίνα.
Έτσι κ το ex USS RICHARD E. BYRD DDG23 που πήραμε γιά καννιβαλισμό,είχε την ίδια βελτιωμένη πλώρη

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρέπει αν έχει δίκιο ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ. Στη φωτογραφία παρακάτω (από το Navsource) βλέπουμε το αντιτορπιλικό στις δοκιμές του ναυπηγείου (σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα του  Navsource που πρέπει να λέει αλήθεια αφού δεν διακρίνεται σημαία ή επισείοντας) με την πλώρη αυτή από τη ...μάνα του.
05012458.jpg
Στη λεζάντα γράφει ότι η πλώρη άλλαξε για το νέο sonar SQS-23. Που πρέπει ο θόλος του να εξέιχε προς τα αριστερά και για αυτό δεν είχε άγκυρα στην αριστερή πλευρά

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρέπει αν έχει δίκιο ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ. Στη φωτογραφία παρακάτω (από το Navsource) βλέπουμε το αντιτορπιλικό στις δοκιμές του ναυπηγείου (σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα του Navsource που πρέπει να λέει αλήθεια αφού δεν διακρίνεται σημαία ή επισείοντας) με την πλώρη αυτή από τη ...μάνα του.
> 05012458.jpg
> Στη λεζάντα γράφει ότι η πλώρη άλλαξε για το νέο sonar SQS-23. Που πρέπει ο θόλος του να εξέιχε προς τα αριστερά και για αυτό δεν είχε άγκυρα στην αριστερή πλευρά


'Ετσι είναι, σε ζημιές που αναφέρει ο φίλος Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ η αποκατάσταση γίνεται στα αρχικά σχέδια του πλοίου εκτός  εάν τρέχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα εκσυγχρονισμού κ αποφασιστεί να έλθει στο ίδιο επίπεδο με τα υπόλοιπα.
Πάντα με το σόναρ κάτω από την πλώρη έχουν μιά άγκυρα κατάπλωρα (την οποία ποντίζουν συνήθως) κ άλλη μία μονόπαντα ή απλώς μόνο κατάπλωρα όπως πχ στις Κortenaer κα.Τώρα με μιά κ μοναδική άγκυρα τι ασφάλεια υπάρχει... είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα βίντεο που μπορούμε να δούμε το πλοίο σκοπούν στις Σπέτσες, στο ναύσταθμο και σε βολή πυροβόλου, όπως τα αποτύπωσε ο τότε Κυβερνήτης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To ευχαριστούμε γιά αυτό το υπέροχο βίντεο είναι λίγο κ τουλάχιστον σε μένα ξύπνησε παλαιότερες αναμνήσεις.
Τα ADAMS ήταν η επιτομή των αμερικάνικων Α/Τ με τις απαράμιλλες ναυτικές γραμμές.
Ανάμεσα στα τόσα πλάνα θα σταχυολογήσω χαρακτηριστικά το αδελφό ΚΙΜΩΝ σε δεξαμενισμό,ένα ΖUBR πρώτα ακούς τον θόρυβο κ μετά βλέπεις έναν όγκο αφρού,η Φ/Θ ΘΕΤΙΣ προέκταση του ντόκου κ το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ επι Ηellas Ferries.
Επισημαίνω ιδιαίτερα την ύπαρξη κ την χρήση μπούμας (πώς λέγεται στην επίσημη ορολογία του ΠΝ :Wink:  κάτι που έχει εκλείψει πλέον. Εδώ την βλέπουμε ανοιγμένη έτσι όπως πρέπει γιά να δένουν την πετρελαιάκατο χωρίς να κτυπιέται με το πλοίο κ να μπαινοβγαίνει ο κόσμος.
Τώρα πιά αρκούνται να δένουν την ΠΑΚ στην πρύμη της φρεγάτας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Επισημαίνω ιδιαίτερα την ύπαρξη κ την χρήση μπούμας (πώς λέγεται στην  επίσημη ορολογία του ΠΝ; ) κάτι που έχει εκλείψει πλέον. Εδώ την  βλέπουμε ανοιγμένη έτσι όπως πρέπει γιά να δένουν την πετρελαιάκατο  χωρίς να κτυπιέται με το πλοίο κ να μπαινοβγαίνει ο κόσμος.
> Τώρα πιά αρκούνται να δένουν την ΠΑΚ στην πρύμη της φρεγάτας.


Βαρδαλάντζα την ξερω εγώ τη μπούμα για τη βάρκα, όπως βλέπω *εδώ* στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ονομάζεται "λεμβούχος" (μη σας παραξενεύει η πηγή, από εκεί προέρχονται οι περισσότερες ονομασίες που χρησιμοποιεί ακόμη και σήμερα το ΠΝ)
Δεν κατάλαβα αν στο βίντεο το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ κατέβασε τη σημαία του για να χαιρετήσει το πολεμικό, όπως επιβάλει η ναυτική παράδοση (και σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς όλων των πολεμικών ναυτικών το πολεμικό πρέπει ανατποδώσει το χαιρετισμό κατεβάζοντας τη δικιά του).

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Αγαπητοί φίλοι Παναγιώτη και Βίκτωρ Χιώτη σας ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα τόσο για τη συνδρομή σας στο θέμα όσο και επειδή επιτέλους μαθαίνω την αλήθεια για την πλώρη του πλοίου που πέρασα 8 μήνες. Όσο ήμουν στο καράβι και υπηρετούσα, λέγονταν διάφορα για το θέμα αυτό (δεν ξέρω αν τα λεγόμενα ήταν ακούσια ή... εκούσια!). Βλέποντας όμως τη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Παναγιώτης είναι ξεκάθαρο πως από την αρχή είχε αυτήν την πλώρη. Και από τη διευκρίνιση που γίνεται από τον ίδιο (τα Adams από το 220 έως το 224 είχαν νέο σόναρ και για το λόγο αυτόν άλλη πλώρη), διαπιστώνω (έστω κι αργά) πως ότι άκουγα πάνω στο καράβι ήταν τελικά... παραμύθια!! :Uncomfortableness:  :Uncomfortableness:  :Uncomfortableness:  Πάντως μία λεπτομέρεια είναι ότι τελικά δεν είχε μόνο ο Νέαρχος τη διαφορετική πλώρη αλλά -σύμφωνα με τα νούμερα των πλοίων- και το Ε.Byrd (223), εκείνο που είχε πάει από την αρχή στα Χανιά με σκοπό την εξυπηρέτηση (σε ανταλλακτικά) των υπολοίπων...
Συμπέρασμα: Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βαρδαλάντζα την ξερω εγώ τη μπούμα για τη βάρκα, όπως βλέπω *εδώ* στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ονομάζεται "λεμβούχος" (μη σας παραξενεύει η πηγή, από εκεί προέρχονται οι περισσότερες ονομασίες που χρησιμοποιεί ακόμη και σήμερα το ΠΝ)
> Δεν κατάλαβα αν στο βίντεο το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ κατέβασε τη σημαία του για να χαιρετήσει το πολεμικό, όπως επιβάλει η ναυτική παράδοση (και σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς όλων των πολεμικών ναυτικών το πολεμικό πρέπει ανατποδώσει το χαιρετισμό κατεβάζοντας τη δικιά του).


Προσωπικά μ' αρέσει η ορολογία του ΠΝ η οποία εν πολλοίς προέρχεται από τα αρχαία ελληνικά κ σε σχέση με τους άλλους κλάδους των Ε.Δ. πάλι διαφέρει π.χ εφοδεία,έφοδος λένε οι άλλοι κλπ κλπ.Τώρα με την κοινή βασική εκπαίδευση (προπαίδευση κατά ΠΝ) στην Τρίπολη,πολύ φοβάμαι αυτή η διαφορετικότητα θα χαθεί...
Δυστυχώς το κατέβασμα της σημαίας έχει ατονίσει. Εδώ στις προσβάσεις του Πειραιά άντε κανένας ψαρωμένος ξένος το κάνει όταν συναντήσει πολεμικό.
Κάποτε περνούσαμε το Γιβραλτάρ κ ανεβοκατεβάσαμε την σημαία σε ελικόπτερο του Αμερ. ΠΝ που πετούσε πολύ κοντά μας.Αργότερα διαπίστωσα ότι αυτό προερχόταν από Α/Τ κλάσης Spruance.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι Παναγιώτη και Βίκτωρ Χιώτη σας ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα τόσο για τη συνδρομή σας στο θέμα όσο και επειδή επιτέλους μαθαίνω την αλήθεια για την πλώρη του πλοίου που πέρασα 8 μήνες. Όσο ήμουν στο καράβι και υπηρετούσα, λέγονταν διάφορα για το θέμα αυτό (δεν ξέρω αν τα λεγόμενα ήταν ακούσια ή... εκούσια!). Βλέποντας όμως τη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Παναγιώτης είναι ξεκάθαρο πως από την αρχή είχε αυτήν την πλώρη. Και από τη διευκρίνιση που γίνεται από τον ίδιο (τα Adams από το 220 έως το 224 είχαν νέο σόναρ και για το λόγο αυτόν άλλη πλώρη), διαπιστώνω (έστω κι αργά) πως ότι άκουγα πάνω στο καράβι ήταν τελικά... παραμύθια!! Πάντως μία λεπτομέρεια είναι ότι τελικά δεν είχε μόνο ο Νέαρχος τη διαφορετική πλώρη αλλά -σύμφωνα με τα νούμερα των πλοίων- και το Ε.Byrd (223), εκείνο που είχε πάει από την αρχή στα Χανιά με σκοπό την εξυπηρέτηση (σε ανταλλακτικά) των υπολοίπων...
> Συμπέρασμα: Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος!!
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες!


Κοίτα κ εγώ στη θητεία μου άκουγα διάφορα γιά τα καράβια αλλά επειδή από παιδάκι έχω ασχοληθεί με το αντικείμενο δεν έδινα πάντα βάση ακόμα κ αν τα έλεγαν μόνιμοι. Αλλά κ στα εμπορικά που συζητάμε εδώ,πολλές φορές πληροφορίες που είναι από "μέσα" αποδεικνύονται ράδιο αρβύλα.
Να σε διορθώσω,είχα πει γιά τα νούμερα DDG20-DDG24 κ το RICHARD E. BYRD ήταν το DDG23. Αφού το πλοίο δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε από το ΠΝ δεν πήρε ελληνικό νούμερο.

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

> Να σε διορθώσω,είχα πει γιά τα νούμερα DDG20-DDG24 κ το RICHARD E. BYRD ήταν το DDG23. Αφού το πλοίο δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε από το ΠΝ δεν πήρε ελληνικό νούμερο.


Sorry... Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο... Το E.Byrd είναι το 23 και όχι το *2*23 που ανοήτως έγραψα και ζητώ συγνώμη από το forum... Κολλημένος με το παρελθόν μου (για μένα ο Νέαρχος "γεννήθηκε" ως D219 και όχι ως DDG24) έβαλα και το... διακοσάρι μπροστά!! Μάλιστα η αρίθμηση των Adams ξεκίναγε με το DDG2 (αλήθεια, γιατί όχι από το 1?) που ήταν φυσικά αυτό που έδωσε το όνομά του και σε όλο τον τύπο των εν λόγω Α/Τ και λεγόταν Charles F. Adams! 
Δε γράφω άλλα όμως γιατί έχω καταντήσει παραπληροφόρηση!!
Και για να εξιλεωθώ, ένα link από τη wikipedia με photo του Νεάρχου στα νιάτα του, όταν ακόμα έπλεε ως αμερικανίδα Waddell:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:US...l_(DDG-24).jpg
Δεν ξέρω αν η φωτογραφία είχε "πειραχτεί" καλλιτεχνικά, ωστόσο τη βλέπω και αισθάνομαι ότι ήταν ένα από τα καλύτερα σκαριά που πέρασαν από τα ελληνικά νερά... Απλά πανέμορφο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να επιβεβαιώσουμε τη διαφορά στο σόναρ και που επέβαλε τη διαφορά στις άγκυρες μια φωτογραφία (από το Navsource) του RICHARD E. BYRD  DDG 23 σε δεξαμενή που φαίνεται το σόναρ SQS-23 που ίδιο έιχε ο Νέαραχος.

05012319.jpg
Στο βίντεο στην προηγούμενη σελίδα φαίνεται σε κάποια στιγμή το Α/Τ  Κίμων στη δεξαμενή του ναυστάθμου όπου διακρίνεται η διάταξη του σόναρ  στα προηγούμενα πλοία της κλάσης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Sorry... Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο... Το E.Byrd είναι το 23 και όχι το *2*23 που ανοήτως έγραψα και ζητώ συγνώμη από το forum... Κολλημένος με το παρελθόν μου (για μένα ο Νέαρχος "γεννήθηκε" ως D219 και όχι ως DDG24) έβαλα και το... διακοσάρι μπροστά!! Μάλιστα η αρίθμηση των Adams ξεκίναγε με το DDG2 (αλήθεια, γιατί όχι από το 1?) που ήταν φυσικά αυτό που έδωσε το όνομά του και σε όλο τον τύπο των εν λόγω Α/Τ και λεγόταν Charles F. Adams! 
> Δε γράφω άλλα όμως γιατί έχω καταντήσει παραπληροφόρηση!!
> Και για να εξιλεωθώ, ένα link από τη wikipedia με photo του Νεάρχου στα νιάτα του, όταν ακόμα έπλεε ως αμερικανίδα Waddell:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:US...l_(DDG-24).jpg
> Δεν ξέρω αν η φωτογραφία είχε "πειραχτεί" καλλιτεχνικά, ωστόσο τη βλέπω και αισθάνομαι ότι ήταν ένα από τα καλύτερα σκαριά που πέρασαν από τα ελληνικά νερά... Απλά πανέμορφο.


Γι' αυτό είμαστε εδώ στο nautilia,κανείς δεν είναι παντογνώστης.
Το DDG1 ήταν το GYATT,αντιτορπιλικό κλάσης GEARING (αυτά που γνωρίσαμε στην Ελλάδα εκσυγχρονισμένα σαν FRAM) κ το οποίο μετασκευάστηκε στο πρώτο αμερικάνικο πυραυλοφόρο Α/Τ. Αυτό σημαίνει άλλωστε η σύντμηση DDG: guided missiles destroyer.Τύπος που η κύρια αποστολή του είναι η αντιαεροπορική άμυνα περιοχής.
Μπορεί το πλοίο να είναι γενικού θηλυκού στα αγγλικά αλλά κ στα αρχαία ελληνικά (η ναυς) αλλά ο...καημένος ο Wadell πλοίαρχος ήταν ο άνθρωπος! Οι Αμερικάνοι δίνουν σε Α/Τ κ Φ/Γ ονόματα ηρώων.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα ακόμα βίντεο, συνέχεια αυτού της προηγούμενης σελίδας από τον τότε Κυβερνήτη και σήμαερα υποναύραρχο εα που βλέπουμε μια πετρέλευση εν πλω:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Περιέργως εάν επρόκειτο γιά γιορτή, μόνο το ΕΚ.Π ΑΡΗΣ Α74 φέρει σημαιοστολισμό δλδ επίσημο στην πλώρη κ σημαία στους 2 ιστούς κ πρύμη.
Σίγουρα θα ήταν κατά την διάρκεια εκπαιδευτικού πλου των Σχολών του ΠΝ από αυτά που γίνονται συνήθως ΣΚ.
Η πετρέλευση εν πλω όταν γίνεται με καιρό απαιτεί ιδιαίτερες ναυτικές δεξιότητες. Σε καιρό πολέμου λόγω της ουσιαστικά μηδενικής ικανότητας ελιγμών των εμπλεκομένων πλοίων,αυτά είναι πολύ ευάλωτα σε εχθρική προσβολή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σκέφθηκα να ανοίξω θέμα γιά τα περίφημα Α/Τ κλάσης Αdams,τα τελευταία κλασικά πλοία αυτής της κατηγορίας αλλά κ τα τελευταία-προς το παρόν-γιά το Ελληνικό ΠΝ.
Αντιαεροπορικά πλοία τα Αdams, αποκτήσαμε δυνατότητα άμυνας περιοχής αλλά με τον παροπλισμό τους οι ιθύνοντες δεν φρόντισαν να υπάρχει συνέχεια.
Προτείνω να ενσωματωθεί εδώ κ το θέμα του ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ.

Α)Τ ΚΙΜΩΝ D218.jpg Πηγή: navsource

O KIMΩΝ σε βολή αντιαεροπορικού βλήματος Standard SM-1.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Α/Τ ΚΙΜΩΝ 218 σε φωτογραφία του φίλου SELIM SAN στην Aliaga .....άγνωστο σε μένα πότε τραβηγμένη.

Α-Τ ΚΙΜΩΝ 218 01 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Α/Τ ΚΙΜΩΝ 218 σε φωτογραφία του φίλου SELIM SAN στην Aliaga .....άγνωστο σε μένα πότε τραβηγμένη.
> 
> Α-Τ ΚΙΜΩΝ 218 01 SELIM SAN.jpg


Θλιβερή είκονα γιά το περήφανο σκαρί κ συγκρίνατε παρακαλώ με αυτή του δικού μου ποστ όπου το πλοίο είναι ζωντανό.
Φίλε Παντελή,δικαιολογημένα να μην το γνωρίζεις αλλά στα Ελληνικά Α/Τ μπροστά από το νούμερο εννοείται αλλά δεν το γράφουν το γράμμα D: Destroyer. Δλδ είναι D218 :Fat: .

----------


## Ellinis

Toυ 2006 πρέπει να είναι η φωτογραφία αφού τότε πήγε για σκραπ ο Κίμωνας. Για να δούμε Παντελή, θα στείλει και καμιά από τα παλιότερα Gearing o Selim;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ D221 φωτογραφημένο από το φίλο SELIM SAN στην Aliaga, άγνωστο σε μένα πότε.
Για τους φίλους ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ (ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια), Ellinis και όλους τους φίλους του Π.Ν.

ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ D221 01 SELIM SAN.jpg
Φίλε Άρη αν μου στείλει κάτι ξέρεις ότι θα το ανεβάσω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ κ ΦΟΡΜΙΩΝ πήγαν Αλιάγα Φεβρουάριο 04. ΚΙΜΩΝ κάπου φθινόπωρο του 06. Ανέβαζε πράμα!

----------


## pantelis2009

> ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ κ ΦΟΡΜΙΩΝ πήγαν Αλιάγα Φεβρουάριο 04. ΚΙΜΩΝ κάπου φθινόπωρο του 06. Ανέβαζε πράμα!


Αφού ο φίλος μου μίλησε για το ΦΟΡΜΙΩΝ D220 ας το δούμε και αυτό σε φωτογραφία του φίλου SELIM SAN όταν είχε φτάσει στην Aliaga.

ΦΟΡΜΙΩΝ D220 01 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΦΟΡΜΙΩΝ D220 01 SELIM SAN.jpg


Aυτές οι πλωράκλες των αμερικάνικων Α/Τ! :Fat:  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## despo

Πολυ γρήγορα τα 'σχόλασαν' αυτά τα πλοία. Πρόσφατα στην επίσκεψη στα πλοία στον Πειραιά, μου είπε ενας αξιωματικός οτι κακώς έφυγαν τα πλοία αυτά τόσο νωρίς. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια κατα πόσο σχετικός ήταν επι του θέματος, γιατί εγω δεν μπορώ να πάρω θέση :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολυ γρήγορα τα 'σχόλασαν' αυτά τα πλοία. Πρόσφατα στην επίσκεψη στα πλοία στον Πειραιά, μου είπε ενας αξιωματικός οτι κακώς έφυγαν τα πλοία αυτά τόσο νωρίς. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια κατα πόσο σχετικός ήταν επι του θέματος, γιατί εγω δεν μπορώ να πάρω θέση


Mε τις δυνατότητες που είχαν,ήταν τα μόνα στην Ανατ.Μεσόγειο.Είχα γράψει τότε σε ειδικό περιοδικό γιά τα ραντάρ SPS-52 (αυτό το τετράγωνο στην πρυμιά τσιμινιέρα) ότι έπρεπε να αξιοποιηθούν αλλού.Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει όρεξη κ φαντασία στους αρμόδιους.Ούτε αντικαταστάθηκαν από ανάλογα νεώτερα λόγω συντήρησης,δαπάνης ή στελέχωσης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε despo τα "σχόλασαν νωρίς" και φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ δεν αξιοποίησαν τα ραντάρ γιατί .......κάποιοι πρέπει να πάρουν τις μίζες τους. Έτσι δεν λειτουργούν....Κράτος και Δημόσιο!!!!!!!!
Από κει και μετά τη να πούμε για όλους αυτούς τους .....Εθνοπατέρες. :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Ερνεστος

> Mε τις δυνατότητες που είχαν,ήταν τα μόνα στην Ανατ.Μεσόγειο.Είχα γράψει τότε σε ειδικό περιοδικό γιά τα ραντάρ SPS-52 (αυτό το τετράγωνο στην πρυμιά τσιμινιέρα) ότι έπρεπε να αξιοποιηθούν αλλού.Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει όρεξη κ φαντασία στους αρμόδιους.Ούτε αντικαταστάθηκαν από ανάλογα νεώτερα λόγω συντήρησης,δαπάνης ή στελέχωσης.


HEMPAS (Hellenic Early-warning, Multi-target PΑthetic System

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> HEMPAS (Hellenic Early-warning, Multi-target PΑthetic System


Nαι φίλε μου, απλώς τα παιδιά δεν είναι σχετικά κ λόγω καραβολατρικού φόρουμ αποφεύγω να το εξειδικεύσω. :Fat:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ
> 
> 
> Mε τις δυνατότητες που είχαν,ήταν τα μόνα  στην Ανατ.Μεσόγειο.Είχα γράψει τότε σε ειδικό περιοδικό γιά τα ραντάρ  SPS-52 (αυτό το τετράγωνο στην πρυμιά τσιμινιέρα) ότι έπρεπε να  αξιοποιηθούν αλλού.Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει όρεξη κ φαντασία στους  αρμόδιους.Ούτε αντικαταστάθηκαν από ανάλογα νεώτερα λόγω  συντήρησης,δαπάνης ή στελέχωσης.
> 
> 
> HEMPAS (Hellenic Early-warning, Multi-target PΑthetic System


Αν όντως έτσι ονομαζόταν (Hellenic Early-warning, Multi-target *PΑthetic* System) ευτυχώς που δεν προχώρησε! Θα γινόμασταν ρεζίλι! Pathetic στα αγγλικά σημαίνει αξιολύπητος, ελεεινός. Το παθητικό λέγεται passive στα αγγλικά. 
Δεν ειμαι σίγουρος πόσο οικονομικό θαήταν να καρτάμε πλοία σαράντα ετών.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε άλλη μία με το Α/Τ ΚΙΜΩΝ D218 παρέα με το P/K ΚΥΚΛΩΨ Α426 και μία άλλη πολεμική πλώρη (άγνωστη ποια) σε φωτο του φίλου SELIM SAN από την Aliaga.

Α-Τ ΚΙΜΩΝ D218 02 _ P-K ΚΥΚΛΩΨ Α426 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

O ΚΥΚΛΩΨ ήταν ένα από τα μικρά καναδικά Ρ/Κ που είχαμε, τα άλλα ΑΤΛΑΣ κ ΤΙΤΑΝ. Υποθέτω επειδή ήταν στην Κρήτη, "έφυγε" μαζί με  το παροπλισμένο εκεί ΚΙΜΩΝ. Η πλώρη που λες,πρέπει να ανήκει σε τούρκικο κλάσης Rhein. Aν μπορούσε να βοηθήσει ο Σελίμ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από despo
> 
> 
> Πολυ γρήγορα τα 'σχόλασαν' αυτά τα πλοία. Πρόσφατα  στην επίσκεψη στα πλοία στον Πειραιά, μου είπε ενας αξιωματικός οτι  κακώς έφυγαν τα πλοία αυτά τόσο νωρίς. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια κατα πόσο  σχετικός ήταν επι του θέματος, γιατί εγω δεν μπορώ να πάρω θέση
> 
> 
> Mε τις δυνατότητες που είχαν,ήταν τα μόνα στην Ανατ.Μεσόγειο.Είχα γράψει  τότε σε ειδικό περιοδικό γιά τα ραντάρ SPS-52 (αυτό το τετράγωνο στην  πρυμιά τσιμινιέρα) ότι έπρεπε να αξιοποιηθούν αλλού.Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει  όρεξη κ φαντασία στους αρμόδιους.Ούτε αντικαταστάθηκαν από ανάλογα  νεώτερα λόγω συντήρησης,δαπάνης ή στελέχωσης.


Από ό,τι διάβαζω* εδώ* (στη δεξιά στήλη)δεν είχαν την υποδομή στα ηλεκτρονικά τους να δεχτούν αναβάθμιση για τις νέες απειλές (New Threat Upgrade) στις αρχές τθς δεκαετίας του 1980. Οπότε ήταν ήδη παροχημένα όταν τα πήραμε το 1990.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από ό,τι διάβαζω* εδώ* (στη δεξιά στήλη)δεν είχαν την υποδομή στα ηλεκτρονικά τους να δεχτούν αναβάθμιση για τις νέες απειλές (New Threat Upgrade) στις αρχές τθς δεκαετίας του 1980. Οπότε ήταν ήδη παροχημένα όταν τα πήραμε το 1990.


Όταν μας δίνουν μεταχειρισμένα,εννοείται ότι δεν παίρνουμε κ την τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας.Τα καράβια αυτά ήταν αντιαεροπορικά με ραντάρ κ βλήματα άμυνας περιοχής δλδ μεγάλης εμβέλειας,δυνατότητα που τότε είχαν ορισμένα μεγάλα ναυτικά.Πιστεύω ότι ο παροπλισμός τους είχε να κάνει με το κόστος λειτουργίας κ συντήρησης αλλά δυστυχώς στο ΠΝ δεν φρόντισαν γιά την αντικατάστασή τους ενώ υπήρχαν λύσεις.Τώρα περιμένουμε μετά το 2017 να αποδεσμεύσουν οι ΗΠΑ Α/Τ κλάσης Arleigh Burke από τα πρώτα όμως,του 90τόσο.
Η Τουρκία με την αναβάθμιση των Φ/Γ κλάσης  Ο.Η.Perry των αρχών του 80  (προχθές το Κογκρέσσο της απέρριψε την παραχώρηση ακόμα δύο) έχει  αποκτήσει εν μέρει δυνατότητα άμυνας περιοχής.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μα οι πύραυλοι SM-1MR ει ναι της εποχής του πολέμου του Βιετναμ, δεν έχουν βγει αντίμετρα για να αντιμετωπίζονται τόσα χρόνια;. Τύπου Oliver Hazard Perry δεν ήταν η φρεγάτα USS Stark που τη χτύπησε με πύραυλο εξοσέτ ιρακινό μιράζ το 1987 ;

----------


## Joyrider

Χαιρετώ και πάλι και χρόνια πολλά.

Πριν λίγες μέρες είχαμε συνάντηση οι παλιοί κληρούχες που ήμασταν πλήρωμα παραλαβής του Α/Τ Νέαρχος από το San Diego της Καλιφόρνια και θυμηθήκαμε τις ωραίες στιγμές που περάσαμε εκεί. 

Υπάρχει και βίντεο στο YT με την παραλαβή των πλοίων στις ΗΠΑ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μα οι πύραυλοι SM-1MR ει ναι της εποχής του πολέμου του Βιετναμ, δεν έχουν βγει αντίμετρα για να αντιμετωπίζονται τόσα χρόνια;. Τύπου Oliver Hazard Perry δεν ήταν η φρεγάτα USS Stark που τη χτύπησε με πύραυλο εξοσέτ ιρακινό μιράζ το 1987 ;


Όπως σχεδόν κάθε οπλικό σύστημα έχει αναβαθμιστεί, τόσα blocks έχουν βγει από τότε. Εννοείται αντιστοιχα βελτιώνονται τα ECM,ECCM κ ΕSM. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη από Γαλλία,Ιαπωνία,Ισπανία,Ιταλία κ συνεργάζεται με νεώτερα γαλλικά,ιαπωνικά,ολλανδικά,ιταλικά ηλεκτρονικά.
Η Stark είναι μιά περίπτωση ίσως να υπάρχει κ άλλη.Όμως σίγουρα θα είναι πολλές οι επιτυχίες του βλήματος.Στο κάτω-κάτω οι Perry δεν είναι καθαρόαιμα ΑΑ πλοία,κάτι που πάει να τις κάνει η Τουρκία με την τοποθέτηση 3D ραντάρ Smart S κ αυτό σίγουρα συνιστά απειλή γιά την ΠΑ.
Όπως κ να το κάνουμε η καλύτερη ΑΑ άμυνα ενός πλοίου είναι η αεροπορική κάλυψη. Δες τι έπαθαν οι Βρετανοί στα Φώκλαντς,έχασαν καράβια ακόμα κ από βόμβες ελεύθερης πτώσης! Τι να τους έκαναν τα Ηarrier!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το κόψιμο της πλώρης έχει αρχίσει στο Α/Τ ΚΙΜΩΝ D218. Φωτο του φίλου SELIM SAN και τον ευχαριστώ.

Α-Τ ΚΙΜΩΝ D218 03 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το κόψιμο της πλώρης έχει αρχίσει στο Α/Τ ΚΙΜΩΝ D218. Φωτο του φίλου SELIM SAN και τον ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Α-Τ ΚΙΜΩΝ D218 03 SELIM SAN.jpg


 To είχα επισκεφθεί την πρώτη Ναυτική Εβδομάδα μετά τον κατάπλου του στην Ελλάδα.Περασμένα μεγαλεία... :Apologetic:

----------


## Joyrider

Νέαρχος και Κίμωνας ήμασταν δίπλα-δίπλα στο Σαν Ντιέγκο. Εμείς με τον Νέαρχο φύγαμε πρώτοι αμέσως μετά την ύψωση της σημαίας, ο Κίμωνας ακολούθησε κανα δίμηνο μετά.

Οι Αμερικανοί επειδή δεν μπορούσαν να προφέρουν σωστά τα ονόματα έλεγαν τον Νέαρχο, Νάτσος και τον Κίμωνα, Κομόν  :Very Happy:  


Το ταξίδι και η άφιξη του Νέαρχου στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπάρχει και βίντεο στο YT με την παραλαβή των πλοίων στις ΗΠΑ.


Eνδιαφέρον φίλε μου κ ο μπουφές καλός φαίνεται.Οι δικοί μας τον κάνανε; :Fat: 
Βλέπουμε επίσης τα Α/Τ ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ ( ex-USS BERKELEY DDG15) κ ΦΟΡΜΙΩΝ που παραλήφθηκαν την ίδια μέρα.
Σε παλιότερη παραλαβή είχα ακούσει ότι οι Αμερικάνοι δεν άφηναν τους Έλληνες να μπουν σε διαβαθμισμένους χώρους π.χ. Ασύρματο μέχρι να κατεβεί η αμερικάνικη σημαία! Αντιμετωπίσατε τέτοια;
Στο Ακαπούλκο τι ζητούσατε;
Περίεργο είναι η πολεμική σημαία του αγήματος (~28.00-29.00) σαν του Στρατού αλλά με τον Αγ.Νικόλαο.Αυτό δεν το έχω ξαναδεί κ δεν ισχύει.

----------


## Joyrider

> Eνδιαφέρον φίλε μου κ ο μπουφές καλός φαίνεται.Οι δικοί μας τον κάνανε;
> Βλέπουμε επίσης τα Α/Τ ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ ( ex-USS BERKELEY DDG15) κ ΦΟΡΜΙΩΝ που παραλήφθηκαν την ίδια μέρα.
> Σε παλιότερη παραλαβή είχα ακούσει ότι οι Αμερικάνοι δεν άφηναν τους Έλληνες να μπουν σε διαβαθμισμένους χώρους π.χ. Ασύρματο μέχρι να κατεβεί η αμερικάνικη σημαία! Αντιμετωπίσατε τέτοια;
> Στο Ακαπούλκο τι ζητούσατε;
> Περίεργο είναι η πολεμική σημαία του αγήματος (~28.00-29.00) σαν του Στρατού αλλά με τον Αγ.Νικόλαο.Αυτό δεν το έχω ξαναδεί κ δεν ισχύει.


Δεν θυμάμαι το μπουφέ, τις παράτες των καταστρωματέων και των αξιωματικών δεν τις είχα παρακολουθήσει ποτέ  :Sour:  Επίσης δεν είχε υποπέσει στην αντίληψή μου να μας απαγορεύουν κάπου την πρόσβαση τουλάχιστον σε εμάς τους μηχανικούς. Στο Ακαπούλκο είχαμε κάνει στάση για πετρέλευση και για να επισκεφθεί ο έλληνας πρέσβης στο Μεξικό το πλοίο...Για τη σημαία δεν ξέρω να σου πω φίλε μου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για τη σημαία δεν ξέρω να σου πω φίλε μου.


Πρόκειται για αυθαιρεσία κ περιμένω σχόλια από ειδικούς.Παναγιώτη;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο φίλος Joyrider επέστρεψε δυναμικά και μπράβο του.
Δύο πραγματικά σπάνια βίντεο για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα, τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν έχω ξανά παρακολουθήσει παράδοση και παραλαβή Πολεμικού πλοίου,αποτυπωμένα με τον καλύτερο τρόπο.
Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όσους συνεργάστηκαν, τράβηξαν, έκαναν μοντάζ και μουσική επένδυση σε όλο αυτό το ωραίο επιχείρημα το οποίο πρέπει να κόστισε πολλά λεπτά για την εποχή του και αρκετές ώρες για τα γυρίσματα του.
Όταν εμείς *τώρα* έχουμε προβλήματα με τις φωτογραφίες και τα βίντεο σε λιμάνια με επιβατηγά πλοία, φανταστείτε πόσα προβλήματα θα υπήρχαν ........τότε για να γίνουν όλα αυτά τα γυρίσματα μέσα σε Αμερικάνικη βάση και μέσα σε πολεμικό πλοίο.
Θυμήθηκα όταν εγώ έτρεχα να φωτογραφίζω τις νέες κατασκευές ξοδεύοντας λεπτά για φιλμ-εμφανίσεις- βενζίνες και μετά παρακαλούσα πλοιοκτήτες, καπεταναίους και μηχανικούς να με πάρουν μαζί τους στο πρώτο ταξίδι, υποσχόμενος να τους δώσω το υλικό που με κόπο μάζευα. Όταν πρωτοξεκίνησα πριν 15 περίπου χρόνια άγνωστος σε όλους και άσχετος με αυτό το επάγγελμα και τις κατασκευές, δεν περίμενα ότι στην πορεία θα είχα ένα τόσο μεγάλο αρχείο και τόσες πολλές πληροφορίες, ώστε να τις μοιράζομαι με φίλους που έχουν την ίδια τρέλα με μένα στο αγαπημένο μας Nautilia.gr.
Αν δεν έχεις λιώσει σόλες από παπούτσια, αν δεν έχεις σκίσει ρούχα σε ναυπηγεία, αν δεν έχεις τρέξει για να προλάβεις πλοίο για μία φωτογραφία, δεν καταλαβαίνεις τον κόπο του άλλου. 
Αξίζει λοιπόν να διαθέσεις δύο ώρες για να δεις αυτά τα βίντεο.
Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο σε όσους μας χαρίζουν αυτά τα ωραία πράγματα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νέαρχος και Κίμωνας ήμασταν δίπλα-δίπλα στο Σαν Ντιέγκο. Εμείς με τον Νέαρχο φύγαμε πρώτοι αμέσως μετά την ύψωση της σημαίας, ο Κίμωνας ακολούθησε κανα δίμηνο μετά.
> 
> Οι Αμερικανοί επειδή δεν μπορούσαν να προφέρουν σωστά τα ονόματα έλεγαν τον Νέαρχο, Νάτσος και τον Κίμωνα, Κομόν  
> 
> 
> Το ταξίδι και η άφιξη του Νέαρχου στην Ελλάδα.


Όπως έγραψα στο προηγούμενο, δίπλα ήταν ο ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ. Στο ΚΙΜΩΝ ή ύψωση της σημαίας έγινε 12-9-91. Ήσασταν τα υπόλοιπα 3.
Πώς ήταν η συμπεριφορά των Αμερικάνων απέναντί σας, τυπική ή κόμπλεξ ανωτερότητας;
Αν κατάλαβα καλά,σε κάθε αξιόθετο όλοι οι εκτός βάρδιας,βασικά οι μόνιμοι,στο κατάστρωμα με μιά κάμερα στο χέρι.Πολύ χύμα κατάσταση!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> φανταστείτε πόσα προβλήματα θα υπήρχαν ........τότε για να γίνουν όλα αυτά τα γυρίσματα μέσα σε Αμερικάνικη βάση και μέσα σε πολεμικό πλοίο.


 Φίλε Παντελή, συγχαρητήρια κ σε σένα γιά τις φωτό που μας χαρίζεις :Fat: .
Στους ναυστάθμους των ΗΠΑ παλιότερα δεν νομίζω να υπήρχε πρόβλημα να τραβήξεις ένα καράβι απ' έξω, πολύ περισσότερο αν είσαι πλήρωμα παραλαβής. Ε δεν πήγανε σε τίποτα άσχετο κ απόρρητο.Φίλος μου έλεγε ότι στο Νόρφολκ το μεγαλύτερο ναύσταθμο από την μεριά του Ατλαντικού,κυκλοφορούσαν ελεύθερα πολίτες. Με τα ελληνικά δεδομένα, ξέφραγο αμπέλι.
Εγώ προσωπικά κάποτε στην Ιταλία, ήμουνα στον Τάραντα κ τράβηξα από την περίφραξη του ναυστάθμου βίντεο, τα καράβια πιάτο στα πόδια μου! Κανείς Ιταλός δεν με ενόχλησε.
Τα πράγματα άλλαξαν με τους δίδυμους πύργους (2001) κ την τρομοκρατία/τρομολαγνεία-όπως θέλετε πείτε το-κ παντού έχουν περιορισμούς γιά φωτό κλπ.

----------


## Joyrider

> Πώς ήταν η συμπεριφορά των Αμερικάνων απέναντί σας, τυπική ή κόμπλεξ ανωτερότητας;
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά,σε κάθε αξιόθετο όλοι οι εκτός βάρδιας,βασικά οι μόνιμοι,στο κατάστρωμα με μιά κάμερα στο χέρι.Πολύ χύμα κατάσταση!


Απ' όσο θυμάμαι δεν είχαμε κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα, και μιλάω για την επιστασία της μηχανής. Αυτό που θυμάμαι έντονα είναι ο θαυμασμός τους για το πόσο γρήγορα είχαμε μάθει τα λεβητοστάσια και τα μηχανοστάσια, και αυτό γιατί προερχόμασταν οι περισσότεροι μηχανικοί από τα Φραμ και τα Φλέτσερ και είχαμε σχέση με τον ατμό. Βέβαια ήταν άλλο επίπεδο πλοίων τα Ανταμς και με τους αυτοματισμούς τους έκαναν πιο εύκολο και πιο ανθρώπινο το έργο του προσωπικού της μηχανής. Ο τότε κυβερνήτης του Wadell (Νέαρχος) είχε διατελέσει και Α' μηχανικός του (οι Αμερικανοί δεν διαχωρίζουν τους αξιωματικούς όπως εδώ στην Ελλάδα), κατέβαινε πολλές φορές στο πρυμνιό καζάνι που ήμουν εγώ και μας ρωτούσε τις εντυπώσεις μας στις βάρδιες, μόνιμους και στρατεύσιμους. Τον Ελληνα πλωτάρχη Α' μηχανικό που είχαμε εμείς δεν τον θυμάμαι καθόλου ούτε καν το όνομά του, τόσο άχρωμος και άοσμος μου ήταν. 

Το βίντεο φίλε Βίκτωρα το είχε φτιάξει ο τύπος με το μούσι που φαίνεται στην αρχή, ένας αξιωματικός ήταν καταστρωματέος δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά του...όταν φτάσαμε στην Ελλάδα μας το πουλούσε, είχαν βγάλει και ανακοίνωση στο πλοίο, αλλά τότε απολυόμουν και δεν με ενδιέφερε να το αγοράσω, το βρήκα κι εγώ στο YT μετά από χρόνια.
Όσοι βλέπεις στο βίντεο έτσι χύμα με μια κάμερα στο χέρι ήταν όλοι προσωπικό καταστρώματος, οι μηχανικοί είχαμε "λιώσει" στις εξαωρίες και δεν υπήρχε όρεξη για χαριεντίσματα από την κούραση, μάλιστα είχε βγεί και ανέκδοτο τότε ποιός καταστρωματέος θα κοιμηθεί πιο πολύ χαχαχαχαχα.
Σχετικά με τις λήψεις βίντεο κλπ κλπ, δεν θυμάμαι να υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα τότε. Συνοπτικά το ταξίδι της επιστροφή διήρκησε ακριβώς ένα μήνα, χωρίς κάποια ευτράπελα, η διαδρομή ήταν η εξής: Σαν Ντιέγκο-Ακαπούλκο-Παναμάς-Βερμούδες-Αζόρες (Σαν Μιγκέλ)-Γιβραλτάρ-Σαλαμίνα. Το μόνο πρόβλημα ήταν η έντονη θαλασσοταραχή στο κροσάρισμα του Ατλαντικού από τις Βερμούδες μέχρι το Γιβραλτάρ, όπου ο ύπαρχος ήταν κίτρινος σαν το λεμόνι και ξερνούσε συνεχώς χαχαχαχαχαχα. Αυτά θυμάμαι πιο έντονα από εκείνα τα χρόνια !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε joyrider, αυτό με τον κυβερνήτη που είχε διατελέσει κ Α΄μηχανικός μήπως δεν το κατάλαβες καλά; Είναι δυνατόν μάχιμος που τα καθήκοντά του είναι στη γέφυρα κ τα οπλικά συστήματα να ασχολείται κ με τις μηχανές; Οι Αμερικάνοι όχι μόνο τους διαχωρίζουν-που είναι το λογικό-αλλά σαν μεγάλη δύναμη έχουν κ περισσότερη εξειδίκευση.
Σε τι κατάσταση ήταν το καράβι; Μηχανικά κ από όσο είδες γενικά. Είχα ακούσει τότε γιά ΘΕΜ/ΛΗΣ ή ΦΟΡΜΙΩΝ δεν θυμάμαι,μπορεί να ήταν ράδιο αρβύλα,ότι στο μεσόστεγο έσταζε από το πάνω στο κύριο κατάστρωμα.

----------


## Joyrider

Βίκτωρα καλημέρα, κι εμένα μου είχε φανεί περίεργο τότε, αλλά μου το είχαν επιβεβαιώσει οι Αμερικανοί ότι δεν διαχωρίζουν τους αξιωματικούς τους σε Μάχιμους και Μηχανικούς όπως εδώ. Στη λίστα του πληρώματος φαίνεται μάλιστα πως ο τελευταίος κυβερνήτης του είχε διατελέσει και Α' μηχανικός (τον περιγράφουν ως CHENG από το Chief Engineer). Βέβαια δεν θα επιμείνω περισσότερο ίσως να έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα από τότε.

Ο Νέαρχος ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και μηχανολογικά αλλά και σε επίπεδο ενδιαιτήσεων. Μάλιστα όταν τον παραλάβαμε είχε μόλις επιστρέψει από αποστολή στην Κολομβία για την αποτροπή του εμπορίου ναρκωτικών και ήταν πολύ μάχιμο πλοίο, μερικά βαψίματα και καθαρισμοί πέσανε μόνο. Το μόνο που με ξένισε λιγάκι ήταν ότι μόλις το παραλάβαμε, με εντολή του τότε υπάρχου, άρχισαν να ξηλώνουν διάφορα είδη και συσκευές από τις τραπεζαρίες που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι Αμερικανοί όπως καφετιέρες, ψηστιέρες και άλλα τέτοια, λες και θα μας χαλούσαν την αισθητική αλλά τι να πείς.
Για τα υπόλοιπα πλοία δεν ξέρω, δεν είχα ακούσει κάτι, απλά έβλεπα όπως όλοι πως γίνονταν κάποιες δουλειές που στο Νέαρχο δεν γινόντουσαν.

ΥΓ. Πολύ ωραία η κουβέντα μας, μου ξυπνάει μνήμες που ήταν σε λήθαργο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε joyrider γιά αυτά που ξηλώθηκαν από τις τραπεζαρίες,οι Αμερικάνοι θέλουν μέχρις υπερβολής παντού τις ευκολίες τους ακόμα κ στο Αφγανιστάν.Σε τέτοιο καράβι να πάνε να ψήσουν ή να φτιάξουν καφέ μόνοι τους.Κάτι που δεν γίνεται όχι σε εμάς αλλά αμφιβάλλω οπουδήποτε αλλού στον κόσμο.Σίγουρα το ξήλωμα έγινε με διαταγή άνωθεν κ ίσως τα πράγματα αυτά να βρήκαν αλλού χρήση.
Όταν πήγαν να παραλάβουν τα πρώτα Fletcher to 1959, oι Έλληνες έβλεπαν στον αμερικάνικο ναύσταθμο πρώτη φορά στη ζωή τους μηχανήματα που έβγαζαν κοκα κόλα κ τα 2 άγνωστα τότε στην χώρα μας. Από εκεί να καταλάβεις! Μάλιστα στη θητεία μου ένας υπόλογος μου είπε ότι κάποιοι είχαν βρει κόλπο με τα κέρματα κ έπαιρναν τσάμπα! Εσείς μέχρι να μπείτε στο πλοίο,μένατε κ τρώγατε στη βάση;

----------


## Joyrider

> ....Σίγουρα το ξήλωμα έγινε με διαταγή άνωθεν κ ίσως τα πράγματα αυτά να βρήκαν αλλού χρήση....Εσείς μέχρι να μπείτε στο πλοίο,μένατε κ τρώγατε στη βάση;



Η μόνη χρήση που βρήκαν οι συσκευές που ξηλώθηκαν φίλε μου ήταν φωλιές για τα ψάρια στο βάθος του Ειρηνικού, αφού ότι ξηλώναμε το πετούσαμε στη θάλασσα στο ταξίδι της επιστροφής.

Οι μόνιμοι έμεναν στη βάση σε δωμάτια και έτρωγαν εκεί, στους στρατεύσιμους μας είχαν διαθέσει μία μπάριζα με κοιτώνες δίπλα στο πλοίο που τη μοιραζόμασταν με τους υπόλοιπους στρατεύσιμους από τα άλλα δύο πλοία. Φαγητό τρώγαμε στη μπάριζα που το έφερναν από το πλοίο σε ταψιά. Ήμουν από τους τελευταίους στρατεύσιμους που πήγαμε στην παραλαβή και κάθησα περίπου 2 μήνες συνολικά στην Αμερική. Θεωρώ πως ήμουν κάπως τυχερός, γιατί ήδη υπηρετούσα τη θητεία μου και ήμουν και μεγαλύτερος από τους υπόλοιπους της σειράς μου καθώς ήμουν εξ' αναβολής, και ο καιρός μέχρι να πάρω το απολυτήριο την άνοιξη του '93 πέρασε χωρίς να το καταλάβω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτή η μπάριζα φαίνεται στο βίντεο κ η κάμερα επιμένει λίγο. Τις πάνε με Ρ/Κ όπου θέλουν πχ γιά πλοία υπό επισκευή.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Φίλε joyrider, αυτό με τον κυβερνήτη που είχε διατελέσει κ Α΄μηχανικός μήπως δεν το κατάλαβες καλά; Είναι δυνατόν μάχιμος που τα καθήκοντά του είναι στη γέφυρα κ τα οπλικά συστήματα να ασχολείται κ με τις μηχανές; Οι Αμερικάνοι όχι μόνο τους διαχωρίζουν-που είναι το λογικό-αλλά σαν μεγάλη δύναμη έχουν κ περισσότερη εξειδίκευση.
> Σε τι κατάσταση ήταν το καράβι; Μηχανικά κ από όσο είδες γενικά. Είχα ακούσει τότε γιά ΘΕΜ/ΛΗΣ ή ΦΟΡΜΙΩΝ δεν θυμάμαι,μπορεί να ήταν ράδιο αρβύλα,ότι στο μεσόστεγο έσταζε από το πάνω στο κύριο κατάστρωμα.


Και όμως ειναι όπως τα λέει ο joyrider στο αμερικάνικο Ναυτικό δεν υπάρχει διακριση μεταξύ αξιωματικών μηχανής και γέφυρας. Και μάλιστα από πολύ παλιά. Πριν τον ατμό οι αξιωματικοί έλεγχαν το πλοίο  με τα πανιά ώστε να κάνει το πλοίκ τον ελιγμο στη μάχη που ήθελε ο κυβερνήτης. Με τον ατμό οι αξιωμτικοί της μηχανής μπήκαν σφήνα στο αλυσίδα της διοίκησης. Οπότε με το νόμο Naval Personel Act το 1899 σταμάτησε ο διχωρισμός ανάμεσα στους αξιωματικούς. Από τότε όλοι είναι Line Officers (από τα ντελίνια, ships of line, τα ιστιοφόρα που ήταν πρποορισμένα να μάχονται σε γραμμή το ένα πίσω από το άλλο σε αντιθεση με τθις φρεγάτες που ήταν προορισμένες να δρουν μεμονωμένα).
 Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει ακόμα αλλά την περίοδο του ψυχρού πολέμου, για να εξασφαλίζεται ότι τα πλοία συντηρούνται σωστά, για να αναλάβει κάποιος Κυβερνήτης έπρπε οπωσδήποτε να έχει χρόνο διοικήσεως σε μηχανοστάσιο.
Οι ειδικέυσεις που έχουν οι Αμερικάνοι ειναι του τύπου αξιωματικός πλοίων επιφανέιας, αξιωματικός υποβρυχίων, ναυτικής αεροπορίας κ.λπ αλλά δεν έχουν διακριση γέφυρας μηχανής.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Απ' όσο θυμάμαι δεν είχαμε κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα, και μιλάω για την επιστασία της μηχανής. Αυτό που θυμάμαι έντονα είναι ο θαυμασμός τους για το πόσο γρήγορα είχαμε μάθει τα λεβητοστάσια και τα μηχανοστάσια, και αυτό γιατί προερχόμασταν οι περισσότεροι μηχανικοί από τα Φραμ και τα Φλέτσερ και είχαμε σχέση με τον ατμό. Βέβαια ήταν άλλο επίπεδο πλοίων τα Ανταμς και με τους αυτοματισμούς τους έκαναν πιο εύκολο και πιο ανθρώπινο το έργο του προσωπικού της μηχανής. Ο τότε κυβερνήτης του Wadell (Νέαρχος) είχε διατελέσει και Α' μηχανικός του (οι Αμερικανοί δεν διαχωρίζουν τους αξιωματικούς όπως εδώ στην Ελλάδα), κατέβαινε πολλές φορές στο πρυμνιό καζάνι που ήμουν εγώ και μας ρωτούσε τις εντυπώσεις μας στις βάρδιες, μόνιμους και στρατεύσιμους. Τον Ελληνα πλωτάρχη Α' μηχανικό που είχαμε εμείς δεν τον θυμάμαι καθόλου ούτε καν το όνομά του, τόσο άχρωμος και άοσμος μου ήταν. 
> 
> Το βίντεο φίλε Βίκτωρα το είχε φτιάξει ο τύπος με το μούσι που φαίνεται στην αρχή, ένας αξιωματικός ήταν καταστρωματέος δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά του...όταν φτάσαμε στην Ελλάδα μας το πουλούσε, είχαν βγάλει και ανακοίνωση στο πλοίο, αλλά τότε απολυόμουν και δεν με ενδιέφερε να το αγοράσω, το βρήκα κι εγώ στο YT μετά από χρόνια.
> Όσοι βλέπεις στο βίντεο έτσι χύμα με μια κάμερα στο χέρι ήταν όλοι προσωπικό καταστρώματος, οι μηχανικοί είχαμε "λιώσει" στις εξαωρίες και δεν υπήρχε όρεξη για χαριεντίσματα από την κούραση, μάλιστα είχε βγεί και ανέκδοτο τότε ποιός καταστρωματέος θα κοιμηθεί πιο πολύ χαχαχαχαχα.
> Σχετικά με τις λήψεις βίντεο κλπ κλπ, δεν θυμάμαι να υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα τότε. Συνοπτικά το ταξίδι της επιστροφή διήρκησε ακριβώς ένα μήνα, χωρίς κάποια ευτράπελα, η διαδρομή ήταν η εξής: Σαν Ντιέγκο-Ακαπούλκο-Παναμάς-Βερμούδες-Αζόρες (Σαν Μιγκέλ)-Γιβραλτάρ-Σαλαμίνα. Το μόνο πρόβλημα ήταν η έντονη θαλασσοταραχή στο κροσάρισμα του Ατλαντικού από τις Βερμούδες μέχρι το Γιβραλτάρ, όπου ο ύπαρχος ήταν κίτρινος σαν το λεμόνι και ξερνούσε συνεχώς χαχαχαχαχαχα. Αυτά θυμάμαι πιο έντονα από εκείνα τα χρόνια !


Μια ζωή η μηχανή στο λούκι !!! Το κρόσαρισμα τόσο ψηλά ,είναι ζόρικο και με πολύ θάλασσα ,ακόμη και χωρίς καιρό η θάλασσα είναι βουνό ,διότι δουλεύουν οι καιροί βόρια !





> Φίλε joyrider γιά αυτά που ξηλώθηκαν από τις τραπεζαρίες,οι Αμερικάνοι θέλουν μέχρις υπερβολής παντού τις ευκολίες τους ακόμα κ στο Αφγανιστάν.Σε τέτοιο καράβι να πάνε να ψήσουν ή να φτιάξουν καφέ μόνοι τους.Κάτι που δεν γίνεται όχι σε εμάς αλλά αμφιβάλλω οπουδήποτε αλλού στον κόσμο.Σίγουρα το ξήλωμα έγινε με διαταγή άνωθεν κ ίσως τα πράγματα αυτά να βρήκαν αλλού χρήση.
> Όταν πήγαν να παραλάβουν τα πρώτα Fletcher to 1959, oι Έλληνες έβλεπαν στον αμερικάνικο ναύσταθμο πρώτη φορά στη ζωή τους μηχανήματα που έβγαζαν κοκα κόλα κ τα 2 άγνωστα τότε στην χώρα μας. Από εκεί να καταλάβεις! Μάλιστα στη θητεία μου ένας υπόλογος μου είπε ότι κάποιοι είχαν βρει κόλπο με τα κέρματα κ έπαιρναν τσάμπα! Εσείς μέχρι να μπείτε στο πλοίο,μένατε κ τρώγατε στη βάση;


Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί ένα πολεμικό βαπόρι να μην έχει ευκολίες για το πλήρωμα !Απλά ,ακόμη και εκεί κομπλεξικοί ! να τα ξηλωσουμε να τα πετάξουμε ,αλλά μην χρησιμοποιηθούν για το πλήρωμα !Στο βαπόρι που έκανα εγώ την θητεία μου ,αν και ήταν του 40 ,είχαμε παγάκια (πολυτέλεια τότε ) και μηχανή κατασκευής παγωτού !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μόλις το έψαξα κ πράγματι έτσι είναι με τον διαχωρισμό των αξκών στοu USN. Aλλά έχουν φοβερή εξειδίκευση. Παρεμπιπτόντως,αυτός που λέει ο Joyrider είναι μακαρίτης από το 96.
Μάλλον εμείς ακολουθούμε το αγγλικό σύστημα ακόμα κ στο χρώμα ανάμεσα στα σειρίτια του βαθμού τους.
Αν είναι μάχιμος,μηχανικός,οικονομικός,ιατρός. Ανάλογα κ στο Εμπορικό Ναυτικό.

Κληρούχα,μικρή σημασία έχει αλλά αυτά που λες πρέπει να μπήκαν το 62 που έγινε ο εκσυγχρονισμός FRAM. Ίδια εποχή που χτίστηκαν τα Αdams.
Eμείς στο ΚΩΣ είχαμε aircondition παντού ακόμα κ στα troops = υποφράγματα γιά τον υπόλοιπο Στόλο. Ειδικά στον Ασύρματο χρειάζονταν διότι αλλιώς τα μηχανήματα τα "παίζανε" από τη θερμοκρασία.
¶μφιβάλλω αν τέτοια κλιματιστικά γαϊδούρια υπήρχαν σε ποστάλια της εποχής, 1954 ή έστω αρχές 60.

----------


## mastrokostas

και εμεις ειχαμε air contrition στο υπογφραγμα !  :Wink:

----------


## Joyrider

Κλιματισμό θυμάμαι ότι είχαμε κι εμείς στα υποφράγματα και στο Μιαούλη και στο Νέαρχο, αλλιώς δεν ζούσες, πολύ απλά. 

Κάτι άλλο που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό, ο Νέαρχος είχε πλήρες ιατρείο με μηχανήματα για σηπτικό χειρουργείο και ειδικό κρεββάτι για αντιμετώπιση εγκαυμάτων, θυμάμαι σαν να είναι τώρα τον ύπαρχο να διατάζει τον υπεύθυνο αξιωματικό να τα ξηλώσει όλα και να ανοίξει τον χώρο γιατί "στην Ελλάδα δεν χρειάζονται, έχουμε το ΝΝΑ κοντά...βάλε μερικούς φαντάρους να τα ξηλώσουν".

Πάντως κατ' εμέ δεν θα ήταν κακό να είχαμε τις καφετιέρες, αλλά συμφωνώ με το Μαστροκώστα ότι το κόμπλεξ τους ήταν απύθμενο, λες και θα μας έπεφτε το ίματζ χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα...προφανώς σήμερα το ΠΝ είναι τελείως διαφορετικό από τότε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Joyrider,η αλήθεια είναι ότι άλλες ανάγκες έχουν οι Αμερικάνοι που ταξιδεύουν στους ωκεανούς. Αλλά δεν περίμενα ότι θα ξήλωναν ένα τόσο χρήσιμο ιατρείο, σου λέει "κ εμείς οι παλιοί τι πάθαμε χωρίς αυτό". 
Ο χώρος αυτός τι έγινε ή του άρεσε η άπλα;
Σε μερικά θέματα δεν νομίζω να έχει αλλάξει κ πολύ η νοοτροπία...

----------


## Joyrider

> Φίλε Joyrider,η αλήθεια είναι ότι άλλες ανάγκες έχουν οι Αμερικάνοι που ταξιδεύουν στους ωκεανούς. Αλλά δεν περίμενα ότι θα ξήλωναν ένα τόσο χρήσιμο ιατρείο, σου λέει "κ εμείς οι παλιοί τι πάθαμε χωρίς αυτό". 
> Ο χώρος αυτός τι έγινε ή του άρεσε η άπλα;
> Σε μερικά θέματα δεν νομίζω να έχει αλλάξει κ πολύ η νοοτροπία...


Ιατρείο είχε παραμείνει αλλά με περισσότερη "άπλα", το λέω μετά γνώσεως γιατί ήμουν ένας από τους "φαντάρους" όπως μας έλεγε ο τύπος, που ήμουν στην ομοχειρία που τα ξηλώσαμε, μετά δεν ξέρω τι έγινε. Έφυγα από το πλοίο με μετάθεση τον Φεβρουάριο του '93 για την ΥΝΤΕΛ στη Λέρο (!!!!!) μέχρι την απόλυσή μου τον Μάϊο του ίδιου χρόνου. Ο εν λόγω ύπαρχος ήταν πολύ περίεργος άνθρωπος, στρατιωτικός μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει, ανέκφραστος πάντα, δεν τον είχα δει ποτέ να χαμογελάει ή να χαίρεται για κάτι (!!!!!), και όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που διάβαζα διάφορες ειδήσεις για το ΠΝ δεν άφηνε και τις καλύτερες των εντυπώσεων στους κατωτέρους του, και σε συζητήσεις με διάφορους φίλους και γνωστούς στελέχη του ΠΝ όλοι διαολόστελναν όταν ανέφερα το όνομά του. Έφτασε μέχρι υποναύαρχος νομίζω. Τεσπά δεν τον παντρεύτηκα κιόλας χαχαχαχαχαχα, αλλά δεν έχω και ένα καλό λόγο να πω, αδιάφορος μου ήταν και είναι!

----------


## manolis2

Ξηλωσανε το ιατρειο στην παραλαβη... δηλαδη αν το ξηλωνανε στο ναυσταθμο και δεν πηγαιναν στραφι τα ιατρικα μηχανηματα και εργαλεια τι θα γινοταν? 
Δεν ηξερα οτι διαλυθηκαν στην Τουρκια! Βλεπω ομως στις φωτογραφιες απο το διαλυτηριο οτι τα πλοια φορουσαν μεχρι το τελος ολα τα ρανταρ, τους παρεμβολεις sidekick, τον εκτοξευτη Μκ-13 και σιγουρα πολλα αλλα "αχρηστα" για εμας , αλλά χρησιμα τοτε στο...τουρκικο ναυτικο για τις O.H. PERRY του !?!?!? Πειτε μου οτι κανω λαθος και δεν δωσαμε αβαντα αμοιβα υλικα απεναντι...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν ηξερα οτι διαλυθηκαν στην Τουρκια! Βλεπω ομως στις φωτογραφιες απο το διαλυτηριο οτι τα πλοια φορουσαν μεχρι το τελος ολα τα ρανταρ, τους παρεμβολεις sidekick, τον εκτοξευτη Μκ-13 και σιγουρα πολλα αλλα "αχρηστα" για εμας , αλλά χρησιμα τοτε στο...τουρκικο ναυτικο για τις O.H. PERRY του !?!?!? Πειτε μου οτι κανω λαθος και δεν δωσαμε αβαντα αμοιβα υλικα απεναντι...


Από την δεκαετία 90 τα περισσότερα πολεμικά μας,κυρίως τα μεγάλα,πάνε Τουρκία.Σίγουρα θα αφαιρούνται οι συσκευές κ η συνδεσμολογία.Γιά τους Μk13 θα συμφωνούσα αλλά με τον εκσυγχρονισμό αφαιρούνται από τις Perry.
Απόστρατος ναύαρχος,οικογενειακός φίλος,μου είχε πει όταν παροπλίστηκαν τα FRAM είχαν τεράστιες ποσότητες ανταλλακτικών που δεν τις έδωσαν στους εμπόρους τότε διότι οι Τούρκοι είχαν ακόμα εν ενεργεία τέτοια Α/Τ.

----------


## manolis2

Oι Τουρκοι και οι Αυστραλοι (τουλαχιστον) διατηρουν ακομη τον αρχικο  Μκ-13 , ενω  προσθετουν και δευτερο εκτοξευτη Μκ-41 στην πλωρη για καθετους ESSM. Επισης μην ξεχναμε οτι οι Perry δεν εχουν  Κ/Β HARPOON  εκτοξευομενους απο τα γνωστα  κανιστρα,  αλλα μονο διαμορφωσεως TARTAR , δηλ. μεσα στον "γεμιστηρα" του Μκ-13. Αγου δεν τον πεταξαν με τον εκσυγχρονισμο,  θα διατηρηθει εως το τελος ζωης των καραβιων. Οι εναπομεινασες αμερικανικες Perry, πραγματι δε ειναι τιποτε περισσοτερο πια  απο μεγαλα περιπολικα. 
Για τα αντ/κα των FRAM-Ι ειδικα,  πολυ καλα εκαναν, εξαλλου πολλα συστηματα τους ηταν κοινα με τα ADAMS . Ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα και Α/Υ συστηματα των 2 κλασεων ηταν κατασκευης δεκαετιας '60. 2 ολοκληρα συνολα αναβαθμισης σοναρ για τα FRAM τελικα φορεθηκαν στα ADAMS, οπως και αλλα υλικα. Αν θελανε παντως να πουλησουν αχρηστα ανταλλακτικα για να αδειασουν αποθηκες , ειχαν και αλλες χωρες Α/Τ FRAM (Κορεα, Μεξικο κλπ), στις οποιες μπορουσαν να τα σπρωξουν με διακρατικη συμφωνια και οχι σε εμπορους.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Α/Τ ΚΙΜΩΝ D-218  στον Φαληρικο  ορμο το   1993  

_218 ΚΙΜΩΝ.jpgΚΙΜΩΝ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Και τo Α/Τ  ΦΟΡΜΙΩΝ D-220  στον Φαληρικο ορμο το  1993

_D 220   ΦΟΡΜΙΩΝ.jpg

----------


## manolis2

Το Ιατρειο το ξηλωσανε στην παραλαβη , τον αμιαντο ομως δεν τον ξηλωσαν ποτε...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ένα καράβι θα έπρεπε να ξηλώσουνε...

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΚΙΜΩΝ προσαραγμένο στο τούρκικο διαλυτηριο, σε φωτογραφία από το instagram του Selim San

kimon.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΚΙΜΩΝ προσαραγμένο στο τούρκικο διαλυτηριο, σε φωτογραφία από το instagram του Selim San
> 
> kimon.jpg


Aναγνωρίσιμο από το μαύρο καπέλο στα φουγάρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το ΚΙΜΩΝ προσαραγμένο στο τούρκικο διαλυτηριο, σε φωτογραφία από το instagram του Selim San
> 
> kimon.jpg





> Aναγνωρίσιμο από το μαύρο καπέλο στα φουγάρα.


Ερώτηση (άσχετου !!!) : Το όνομα _D 20 FORMION_ που αναφέρει ο Selim San στο _σχόλιο του στην φωτό_, είναι λάθος ή το _ΚΙΜΩΝ_ είχε πάρει και αυτό το όνομα ???

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το σχημα απο τα σβησμενα πλευρικα  νουμερα του αντιτορπιλικου   μας μαρτυρουν ποιο ειναι  D-220  δηλαδη    ΦΟΡΜΙΩΝ _

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eίχα δει κ εγώ  ότι ο σβησμένος αριθμός παραπέμπει σε 220 αλλά ποτέ δεν είχα δει το ΦΟΡΜΙΩΝ ούτε ιδίοις όμμασι ούτε σε φωτό ότι το καπέλλο είχε βαφτεί μαύρο.Εκτός από το ΚΙΜΩΝ στα άλλα 3 ήταν γκρι από όσο ξέρω κ όσο έχω δει κ αυτό γιά λόγους χαμηλής διακριτικότητας νομίζω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ερώτηση (άσχετου !!!) : Το όνομα _D 20 FORMION_ που αναφέρει ο Selim San στο _σχόλιο του στην φωτό_, είναι λάθος ή το _ΚΙΜΩΝ_ είχε πάρει και αυτό το όνομα ???


Είναι λάθος ως προς τον αριθμό που ήταν 220.Στα ελληνικά Α/Τ αναγράφονταν μόνο τα αριθμητικά ψηφία με το γράμμα D να εννοείται.
Όχι δεν πρόκειται γιά μετονομασία που άλλωστε στο ΠΝ είναι μάλλον σπάνια.

----------


## esperos

Να και ένα Αυστραλέζικο στον Πειραιά.

L91B&W0056.jpgL91B&W0057.jpgL91B&W0058.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πρόκειται γιά το ΗΜΑS PERTH DDG38.Κύρια διαφορά των Αυστραλιανών της κλάσης με τα αμερικάνικα αδελφά τους ήταν το εγχώριο ανθυποβρυχιακό σύστημα Ikara αντί του αμερικάνικου ΑSROC.Προσέξτε την διαφορά στο μεσόστεγο.
Η φωτό πρέπει να είναι το 1991.Τότε λόγω του πολέμου στο Ιράκ μας είχε δοθεί η ευκαιρία να δούμε/επισκεφθούμε πολεμικά από χώρες σαν την Αυστραλία ή την Ν.Ζηλανδία που λογικά ποτέ δεν θα έρχονταν στον Πειραιά.
Το ρυμουλκό  είναι από τα ελληνικής ναυπήγησης κλάσης "Ηρακλής" κ αν κάνει εντύπωση σήμερα γιατί δεν πήρε εμπορικό Ρ/Κ,παλιότερα
υπήρχαν περιπτώσεις που το ελληνικό ΠΝ παρείχε συνδρομή σε πολεμικά συμμάχων ή φιλικών χωρών σε ρυμούλκηση,πετρέλευση,ύδρευση.

----------


## nauxa

> ποτέ δεν είχα δει το ΦΟΡΜΙΩΝ ούτε ιδίοις όμμασι ούτε σε φωτό ότι το καπέλλο είχε βαφτεί μαύρο


Οριστε μια σχετικη φωτο

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1401926

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οριστε μια σχετικη φωτο
> 
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1401926


Φαίνεται ότι προς το τέλος της ζωής του το καπέλλο βάφτηκε μαύρο αφού η φωτό είναι το 2001 κ το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε το 2002.
Στη περιγραφή κάτω από τη φωτό κάνουν λάθος.Βλέπουμε ισπανικό,τούρκικο,ιταλικό καράβι.
Άρα είναι Standing Naval Force Mediterranean.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Οριστε μια σχετικη φωτο
> 
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1401926


_ Ομορφη και συλλεκτικη φωτογραφια!_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Joyrider
> 
> 
> Χαιρετώ και πάλι και χρόνια πολλά.
> 
> Πριν λίγες μέρες είχαμε συνάντηση οι παλιοί κληρούχες που ήμασταν  πλήρωμα παραλαβής του Α/Τ Νέαρχος από το San Diego της Καλιφόρνια και  θυμηθήκαμε τις ωραίες στιγμές που περάσαμε εκεί. 
> 
> Υπάρχει και βίντεο στο YT με την παραλαβή των πλοίων στις ΗΠΑ. 
> 
> ...





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Joyrider
> 
> 
> Για τη σημαία δεν ξέρω να σου πω φίλε μου.
> 
> 
> Πρόκειται για αυθαιρεσία κ περιμένω σχόλια από ειδικούς.Παναγιώτη;


Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ...
Τέτοια πολεμική σημαία σαν του στρατού αλλά με Άγιο Νικόλαο αντί Άγιο Γεώργιο προέβλεπε το ΝΔ 254/1969 (ΦΕΚ 159Α1969) ΠΕΡΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΩΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΩΝ όπου οι χουντικοί προσπάθησαν να περάσουν τα του Στρατού Ξηράς στο Ναυτικό.
document-4_Page_2.jpg
Όμως το ΝΔ αυτό καταργήθηκε το 1978 με το Άρθρο 9 του Νόμου 851/1978 " Περί της Εθνικής Σημαίας, των Πολεμικών Σημαιών και του Διακριτικού Σήματος του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας."
Σε εφαρμογή του παραπάνω νόμου ορίστηκε το  1980 με το ΠΔ 348/1980 (ΦΕΚ                                                    A                                                  98/1980) αυτό που λένε οι ναυτικές παραδόσεις ότι η πολεμική σημαία είναι αυτή που κυματίζει στο άλμπουρο του πολεμικού πλοίου στη μάχη.
Pages from document-5.jpg
Πως μια δεκαετία μετα είχαν τη σημαία μετ ον άγιο Νικόλαο είναι άγνωστο, ίσως είχε ξεμείνει σε κανα προξενείο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολεμική σημαία σαν του ΣΞ έχουν κ στην Κύπρο κ είναι έτσι:ΠΝ ΕΦ.png

Aλλά εκεί δεν είναι ξεχωριστός κλάδος των ΕΔ,υπάρχει η Δίοικηση Ναυτικού της Εθνικής Φρουράς.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δηλαδή οι Κύπριοι έχουν σαν πολεμική σημαία για τη Διοίκηση Ναυτικού της Εθνικής Φρουράς μια σημαία σαν αυτή των υπολοίπων διοικήσεων αλλά με το εσωτερικόι του θηρεού του ΓΕΝ σε χάλκινη απόχρωση (όπως η Κύπρος στη σημαία της Κύπρου) αντί του Αγίου Γεωργίου.
GEN-aaf1a73b5d7e20ddcf7238b3c925f268.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αν κ εκτός θέματος,η άλλη Διοίκηση είναι της Αεροπορίας.Κατά τα άλλα ή οργάνωση είναι όπως του Ελληνικού Στρατού  κ οι πολεμικές σημαιες έχουν τον αντίστοιχο Άγιο προστάτη.

Παρεμπιπτόντως,ειναι θΥρεός.

----------


## Joyrider

Μια φωτογραφία που βρήκα σκαναρισμένη στο αρχείο μου.
Είμαι εγώ 28 χρόνια νεότερος  :Kiwi Fruit:  στο πρωραίο λεβητοστάσιο του Νέαρχου στο ταξίδι από την Αμερική στην Ελλάδα.
Ανω δάπεδο του λεβητοστασίου, με τα αυτόματα τσεκ της τροφοδοσίας με νερό των λεβήτων και πίσω μου διακρίνεται μία από τις δύο τεράστιες στροβιλοκίνητες τροφοδοτικές αντλίες των λεβήτων.

----------

